# Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*Eine kritische Auseinandersetzung mit kürzlich publizierten Darstellungen des tierschutzwidrigen Angelns ohne Verwertungsabsicht in den Massenmedien*

Von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus

Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei und Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin, Professor für Integratives Fischereimanagement (arlinghaus@igb-berlin.de).


*Vorbemerkung: *
Die Kurzfassung dieses Textes ist als Offener Brief an den NDR in Rute & Rolle erschienen (Arlinghaus 2013, download unter  www.besatz-fisch.de und www.ruteundrolle.de).
Ein Nachdruck sowohl der Kurz- als auch dieser Langfassung ist erwünscht und ausdrücklich erlaubt. Bei einem Nachdruck der Kurzfassung ist die November Ausgabe von Rute & Rolle als Originalquelle anzugeben. 



*Einleitung*
Vorliegender Artikel ist eine kritische Würdigung der Dokumentation „Hobby mit Widerhaken“ (Rau & Wendler 2013), die am 09.09.2013 im NDR ausgestrahlt wurde, und des begleitenden Artikels „Ein Foto mit dem Dicken“, der am 05.09.2013 in Die Zeit erschien (Rau 2013). Erklärtes Ziel der NDR-Dokumentation war die Aufarbeitung der Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden. 
Tatsächlich wurde aber auf das Trophäenangeln in kommerziellen Angelteichen fokussiert. Dabei werden aus überschaubaren, gewerblich betriebenen Teichen kapitale Fische, darunter auch nichtheimische Arten, gefangen und anschließend wieder zurückgesetzt. 
Rechtlich haben wir es mit dem Hobbyangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht und dem Fehlen eines vernünftigen Grundes für die Zufügung von Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden an Fischen gemäß §1 des Tierschutzgesetzes (TschG) zu tun. Den Autoren gebührt Anerkennung für die schonungslose Erinnerung an diese bekannte, rechtswidrige Praktik.

Dass es in Deutschland trotz gefordertem Sachkundenachweis durch die Sportfischerprüfung Angler gibt, die nicht wissen, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht tötet, ist ein Skandal. Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille. 
Die Kehrseite ist die polarisierende Darstellung, die auf Kosten von Behördenangestellten und Anglern beim Zuschauer emotional verstörende Momente auslöste. Auf der einen Seite stehen die „bösen“ Trophäenangler, die am „Angelpuff“ in voller Absicht große Fische fangen und zurücksetzen, und auf der anderen Seite agiert der „gute“ Angler und Autor Carsten Rau, der seine meist mit der Fliege gefangenen Küchenfische im Kreise der Familie verspeist. 
Und über Film und „Zeit“ schwebt die Schmerzfrage wie ein Damokles Schwert ungelöst im Raum. 

Aus meiner Sicht hätte es beiden Publikationen (Rau 2013, Rau & Wendler 2013) gut getan, wenn die verschiedenen Themen mit etwas mehr Sachlichkeit angegangen worden wären. Gewisse Aussagen lassen die nötige Tiefe und Differenziertheit vermissen. Die Verkennung und in Teilen Falschdarstellung der Datenlage zu wesentlichen fischereibiologischen Themen ist besonders problematisch. 
Ich möchte mich daher zunächst auf die Richtigstellung einiger fehlerhaft oder verkürzt dargestellten wissenschaftlichen Zusammenhänge beschränken. Darüber hinaus sollen einige ergänzende Gedanken geäußert werden, um zur aktuellen Debatte um die Rechtmäßigkeit und Angemessenheit des Zurücksetzens grundsätzlich entnahmefähiger Fische und zur Klärung der offen gebliebenen Fischschmerzfrage beizutragen. 

*Empfinden Fische Schmerzen?*
Von 45 Minuten Film wurde ein kleiner Teil auf die eigentliche Erörterung der Frage verwendet, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht. Die Argumente der Pro-Fischschmerz-Wissenschaftlerfraktion wurden von Prof. Dr. Victoria Braithwaite vertreten. 
Ich kam im Film vergleichsweise kurz als Vertreter der Schmerzskeptiker zu Wort. Nach anfänglichem Zögern habe ich mich mit Freude mit Autor Carsten Rau zum Interview getroffen, weil mir zugesagt wurde, die Schmerzdebatte vollumfänglich aufzuarbeiten. Das versprach eine spannende Dokumentation zu werden, zu der ich mein Fachwissen gerne beitragen wollte. Rau lagen nach unserem  langen Gespräch alle Gegenargumente zur Position von Braithwaite im O-Ton vor, die durch begleitende Kommunikation im Nachgang des Treffens und durch die sich anschließende Publikation von Rose et al. (im Druck) weiter präzisiert wurden. 
Reduziert wurden unsere gut begründeten Einwände im Film auf die fehlende Großhirnrinde (Neokortex) bei Fischen, die bei Menschen für Bewusstsein und damit für das mental konstruierte Schmerzerleben verantwortlich ist. Zwar werden auch „andere Gründe“, die gegen das Schmerzerlebnis bei Fischen sprechen, erwähnt, welche diese aber sind, wird nicht weiter ausgeführt. Diese Verkürzung ließ viele Fragen offen. 
Rau sieht das nicht so. 
Er habe meine Einwände gegen das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen „im Wesenskern“ abgebildet. Mit diesem Argument wurde auch meine schriftlich mitgeteilte Bitte, alle wesentlichen Gegenargumente gebührend zu würdigen oder ansonsten auf die Nutzung meiner Interviewpassage zu verzichten, übergangen. Überzeugend bei der Anti-Schmerzdiskussion sind aber vor allem die nicht näher ausgeführten Gründe, z. B. dass Knochenfische nur eine geringe Zahl von C-Schadensrezeptoren (Nozizeptoren) haben, Fische kaum auf Schmerzmittel reagieren, und alle Daten publizierter „Schmerzstudien“ bei Fischen vollständig mit unbewusster Nozizeption erklärlich sind (Rose et al. im Druck). 

Bisher ist die Differenzierung zwischen zwei wesentlichen miteinander konkurrierenden Hypothesen – unbewusste Nozizeption oder bewusster Schmerz – bei Fischen nicht gelungen. Beide Vorgänge können sich in komplexen Verhaltensänderungen und Vermeidungsreaktionen manifestieren, die für den naiven Beobachter wie Schmerz oder Schmerzvermeidung aussehen. In diesem Zusammenhang weist Braithwaite im Film und an anderer Stelle (Braithwaite 2010) darauf hin, dass Fische zu komplexen kognitiven Leistungen in der Lage sind und dass sie keineswegs rein instinktgesteuert agieren. Das ist für den Verhaltenforscher ein altbekanntes und für die nichtinformierte Öffentlichkeit ein interessantes Ergebnis. 
Zur Klärung der Schmerzfrage, und hier insbesondere zur Differenzierung zwischen Nozizeption und Schmerz, trägt diese Information nichts bei. Nur weil ein Organismus zu komplexen Verhaltenweisen fähig ist, folgt daraus mitnichten, dass er in der Lage ist, psychisch Schmerz zu konstruieren oder gar zu leiden. Diese Gefühlszustände verlangen ein hochentwickeltes Bewusstsein und die Fähigkeit zur Introspektion. Darüber wissen wir bei Fischen nichts. Trotz anderslautenden Behauptungen und rhetorischen Manövern bleibt es dabei, dass alle vorliegenden Daten zum vermeintlichen Fischschmerz sowohl mit unbewusster Nozizeption als auch mit bewussten Schmerz erklärlich sein können (Rose et al. im Druck). An dieser wesentlichen Erkenntnis ändert sich auch nichts, wenn Tierphilosophen wie der Schweizer Prof. Dr. Markus Wild die Schmerzdefinition bei Fischen zu verwässern versuchen (vgl. Füssler 2013). 

All dies interessierte Rau & Wendler sowie die NDR-Redakteure nicht, oder es passte nicht ins Bild. Durch die Verkürzung auf das Neokortexargument wurde im Film stattdessen geschickt eine verbale Erwiderung Braithwaites, nach der bei Vögeln und Fischen neuroanatomisch und –physiologisch alles anders als beim Menschen sei, vorbereitet. Das ist ein Totschlagargument. Die Behauptung, dass bei Fischen möglicherweise andere Hirnregionen die Funktion des Neokortex beim Menschen übernommen haben, geht leicht von den Lippen. 

Als Naturwissenschaftler hingegen kann man sich mit Vermutungen nicht zufrieden geben. Richtig ist, dass es nicht die geringsten Hinweise für ein mit dem Menschen vergleichbares emotionales Leben bei Fischen gibt. Selbst beim Menschen sind bezüglich der Entstehung des Bewusstseins noch viele Fragen offen (Dawkins 2012). 
Wenn also selbst beim gut untersuchten Menschen nicht geklärt ist, wie Bewusstsein im Gehirn entsteht, sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, entsprechende hochentwickelte Funktionen, die für ein Schmerzerlebnis unbedingt nötig sind, bei Fischen zu unterstellen. Mit Glauben und Vermutungen lässt sich in der Schmerzfrage bei Fischen nicht überzeugend argumentieren.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch das beliebte „Maulreiben“-Argument, das im Film von Braithwaite als Hinweis für die verhaltensbasierte Schmerzlinderung bei Fischen nach Injektion von vermeintlichen Schmerzreizen (Bienengift, Essigsäure) erwähnt wird (Sneddon et al. 2003), problematisch. Dieses kuriose Verhalten wird nicht nur unangemessen aus menschlicher Perspektive interpretiert, was sich insbesondere bei den evolutionsgeschichtlich und hirnanatomisch von uns Menschen weit entfernten Fischen verbietet, sondern war auch in mehreren Folgestudien in anderen Laboren nicht replizierbar (Rose et al. im Druck). 

Auch in der viel zitierten Studie von Sneddon et al. (2003) an Regenbogenforellen, für die Braithwaite als Koautorin mitverantwortlich zeichnete, trat dieses Verhalten nur in statistisch nicht vom Zufall unterscheidbaren Einzelfällen auf. Warum einzelne Tiere dieses sonderbare Verhalten zeigten, ist ungeklärt (Rose et al. im Druck). 

Diese ausgewählten Beispiele zeigen, wie vielschichtig und interessant die Schmerzkontroverse ist. Sie umfassend aufzuarbeiten, hätte aus meiner Sicht genug Stoff für einen ganzen Film hergegeben. Es ist schade, dass diese Chance vertan wurde.

*Fischschmerz als Mittel zum Zweck *
Wenn man genau hinschaut, ist das Schmerzthema für Rau & Wendler vor allem Mittel zum Zweck. Die porträtierten Angler und ihr Handeln werden durch die Offenhaltung der Schmerzfrage überzeugender kriminalisiert, beim Zuschauer soll wegen der offensichtlichen Tierquälerei an Fischen und der fehlenden Empathie einiger Protagonisten ein Gefühl des Ekels aufkommen. Dazu bedarf es des vermeintlichen Schmerzes auf Seiten des Fisches und einer unmoralischen Intention des angelnden Akteurs. 

Rau & Wendler inszenieren beides ausgezeichnet, einige Filmsequenzen sind emotional sehr schwer zu ertragen. Für die sonstigen Schlussfolgerungen des Films ist die Klärung der Schmerzfrage irrelevant. Jedenfalls soll Raus Sohn wegen der Unsicherheit bezüglich des Fischschmerzes die Fische künftig so behandeln, als empfänden sie Schmerz. Das klingt nett und bedient den gesunden Menschenverstand. Wie wäre die Schlussfolgerung wohl ausgefallen, wenn man davon ausgegangen wäre, dass Fische keine Schmerzen empfinden?

Wäre dann das Angeln auf Weißfische unter Catch & Release Bedingungen möglich gewesen, auf das Rau jetzt nach Selbstauskunft auf der NDR Webseite lieber verzichtet, weil er die Fische nicht verwerten will oder kann? 
Oder könnte man dann Fische an der Luft ohne Betäubung ersticken lassen? 

Kaum jemand, schon gar kein verantwortungsbewusster Angler, wird diese Schlussfolgerung unterstützen. Anstatt über Fischschmerz zu spekulieren, empfehlen Fischschmerzskeptiker einen pragmatischen Zugang zum Schutz des Fischwohls, der sich an objektiven Kriterien wie Stress, Gesundheit und Wachstumseinbußen orientiert und dazu aufruft, diese negativen Auswirkungen wann immer möglich zu minimieren (Rose 2007; Arlinghaus et al. 2009a). 

Fische erfahren während des Fang- und Handlingvorgangs zweifellos Stress und durch den Haken eine Verletzung. Jeder verantwortungsbewusster Angler – und das ist die Mehrheit der Angler – möchte diese Einflüsse durch angemessene Gerätewahl und behutsames Handling vermeiden, unabhängig davon, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht (Arlinghaus et al. 2009a). 

So ist das auch im Internationalen Verhaltenskodex für verantwortungsvolle Angelfischerei vorgesehen (EIFAC 2008, FAO 2012). Es ist wichtig zu bemerken, dass der pragmatische Zugang zum Tierschutz deutlich umfassender ist als der schmerzzentrierte, weil alle vermeidbaren Einflüsse auf den Fisch minimiert werden sollen, nicht nur die, die vielleicht schmerzhaft sind.

*Steht der Tod von Fischen ethisch über dem Leben?*
Was folgt für die Legitimation des Angelns, wenn man nach Rau & Wendler Fische behandeln soll, als ob sie Schmerzen empfinden? 
Nach derzeitiger Interpretation des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes, die Rau & Wendler im Film teilen, gibt es im Grunde zwei Anglertypen: 
Die ethisch und moralisch Legitimierten - wie Rau selbst - schlachten ihren Fang, die unethischen setzen ihn vorsätzlich zurück. 

Tod wird dadurch moralisch über Leben gestellt. 
Das ist begründet in der Notwendigkeit einer Rechtfertigung für die Zufügung von Schmerzen, Leiden und Schäden nach § 1 TSchG, die nach gegenwärtiger Auffassung bei einer Verwertung des Fisches und beim Angeln zu Hegezwecken gegeben ist. 
Das Grundbedürfnis jedes Lebewesens, egal ob leidensfähig oder nicht, ist aber sein Überleben (Arlinghaus et al. 2009a). 

Insofern ist aus Sicht der Fische der Rausche Anglertyp der problematischere. Es ist nicht ohne Weiteres nachvollziehbar, warum die Absicht des Anglers, Leben zu nehmen, moralisch grundsätzlich überlegener sein soll als eine, die sich um das Überleben von Fischen sorgt, wie das z. B. beim ökologisch begründbaren Fangen und Zurücksetzen untermaßiger oder wertvoller großer Laichfische in natürlich reproduzierenden Populationen der Fall ist.

Wahrscheinlich liegt auch in dieser Frage irgendwo zwischen Entnahmeverbot und -gebot die moralisch richtige goldene Mitte. Extreme Verhaltensweisen wie das Töten jeden Fisches oder das Zurücksetzen jeden Fisches scheinen grundsätzlich problematisch.

*Catch & Release von Trophäen ist nicht gleich Catch & Release von großen Fischen*
Rau & Wendlers Kritik hat es vor allem auf die Trophäenangelei abgesehen. Vor Pauschalisierung ist zu warnen. 
Es gibt vereinfacht gesagt zwei Formen des Zurücksetzens großer Fische: 
Das vorsätzliche Angeln auf nicht reproduzierende, teils nichtheimische Großfische im kommerziellen „Angelpuff“ ist eine davon. 

Insbesondere der Zeit-Artikel von Rau (2013) prangert aber indirekt auch das Fangen und Zurücksetzen heimischer, sich natürlich fortpflanzender Fischarten wie Hecht, Zander und Bachforelle an und kritisiert auch dies als Tierquälerei.

Allerdings ist die ethische Bewertung hier eine völlig andere, weil im zweitgenannten Fall der Angler in der Regel mit vernünftigen Grund angelt und vor Ort spontan entscheidet, einen an sich entnahmefähigen Großfisch aus ökologischen oder persönlichen Erwägungen mit Sorgfalt zurückzusetzen. 
Ich vermutete z. B., dass das Zurücksetzen von Zandern in der Hamburger Elbe, das Rau im der Zeit als problematisch darstellt, auch mit Verzehrsbedenken aufgrund hoher Belastung mit toxischen Stoffen zu tun hat. Das ist gerade bei großen und alten Raubfischen am Ende der Nahrungskette in einem städtischen Unterlaufsgewässer ein großes Problem. Darüber hinaus gibt es viele ökologische Gründe für das Zurücksetzen auch großer, prinzipiell entnehmbarer Tiere, wie z. B. den Erhalt des Laicherbestands in stark befischten, natürlich reproduzierenden Beständen. 
Hegerische Begründungen für das Catch & Release akzeptiert übrigens die große Mehrheit der Deutschen als moralisch einwandfrei, auch bei kapitalen Fischen wohlgemerkt (Arlinghaus et al. 2012). 

Mir ist bewusst, dass der NDR-Film das Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht kritisierte und sich nicht gegen das selektive Entnehmen und das damit verbundene selektive Catch & Release aussprach. Es ging in Film und Zeit-Artikel vor allem um die Kritik an der falschen Intention auf Seiten des Angelns, die im Catch & Release aller entnahmefähigen Fische ihren Ausdruck findet. 
Allerdings wurde daraus in der öffentlichen Diskussion des Films sehr schnell eine pauschale Kritik am „Catch & Release“ nicht geschützter Arten und Fischgrößen, eine Entwicklung, die die Filmemacher billigend in Kauf genommen haben. 

Es wäre wünschenswert gewesen, wenn Film und Zeit-Artikel auch auf die positiven Seiten der kontroversen Praxis „Catch & Release“ hingewiesen hätten, um Pauschalisierungen und anschließende Schuldzuweisungen innerhalb der Anglerschaft möglichst zu vermeiden. 

Eine undifferenzierte Kritik am „Trophäenangeln“ oder gar am „Catch & Release“ verbietet sich in jedem Falle, weil es viele ökologische Gründe für das Zurücksetzen gerade von großen, sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischen gibt (Arlinghaus et al. 2010; Gwinn et al. im Druck). 

Weil der Angelaufwand in den meisten beangelten Gewässern unbegrenzt ist und beliebte Regularien wie tägliche Fangbeschränkungen die Gesamtfischentnahme durch Angler nicht beschränken, droht bei einem Entnahmegebot gerade der großen Laichtiere andernfalls die systematische Rekrutierungsüberfischung (Gwinn et al. im Druck). 

Die Geister scheiden sich in Deutschland bei der Frage, wer die Schutzbedürftigkeit bestimmter Arten und Größen bestimmen kann (vgl. Diskussionen in Drossé 2002, Arlinghaus 2006, 2007, Geldhauser 2006, Strubelt 2010, Pettenkofer 2013). 

Kann ein Angler selbstbestimmt vor Ort entscheiden, ob ein entnahmefähiger Fisch zurückgesetzt wird oder nicht? 

Nach gängiger Rechtsmeinung, die vor allem von deutschlandweit anerkannten bayerischen Fischereiverwaltungsbeamten vertreten wird (z. B. Geldhauser 2006), ist nur der Fischereiberechtigte (z. B. Pächter von Angelvereinen) befugt, über eine Verschärfung gesetzlicher Mindeststandards (z. B. Anhebung von Mindestmaßen oder Einführung von Entnahmefenstern) in Gewässerordnungen die Schonung bestimmter Fischgrößen zu gewährleisten. 

Ich persönlich bin gegen diese Überregulierung der Angelfischerei „von oben“, weil die Erfahrung gezeigt hat, dass die Menschen vor Ort vielfach effektiver dabei sind, Regeln und Verhaltensweisen zu entwickeln und über soziale Normen auch zu kontrollieren, die den sozialen und ökologischen Bedingungen vor Ort optimal angepasst sind. 

Hier bedarf es der Möglichkeit der Offenhaltung eines selbstbestimmten Verhaltens beim Zurücksetzen entnehmbarer Fische durch verantwortungsbewusste Angler, die grundsätzlich zum Nahrungserwerb angeln gehen und dann mit Bedacht ausgewählte Fische selektiv entnehmen und den Rest wohlauf zurücksetzen. Filme wie der von Rau & Wendler torpedieren entsprechende gute Entwicklungen, weil viele Behörden, Verbände und Vereine aus Angst vor tierschutzrechtlich begründeten Angriffen das „Catch & Release“ schnell pauschal verteufeln und auch gerichtlich verfolgen (Arlinghaus 2007).

*Vernünftige Gründe beim Angeln*
Vor dem Fisch sind alle Angler gleich. Rau & Wendler hingegen finden, dass einige Angler gleicher sind als andere. 

Allerdings geht es allen Anglern - auch den am Nahrungserwerb interessierten  - im Kern um die Erfahrung persönlicher Freude. 

Wir sitzen als Hobbyangler daher grundsätzlich im gleichen Boot. Jeder stellt seine eigenen Bedürfnisse über die der Fische und muss sein Verhalten moralisch gegenüber der Gesellschaft und sich selbst rechtfertigen. Und dann wird es schnell sehr kompliziert. 

Auch ein Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb erscheint nicht immer vernünftig. Ein „Fleischmacher“ im Norwegenurlaub, der mit Kühltruhen bewaffnet den Kampf um das Dorschfilet antritt und dabei massiv und häufig artenselektiv Fische tötet, scheint moralisch genauso problematisch wie der Großfischjäger im „Angelpuff“, oder sogar noch problematischer? 

Das größere Fischwohl zerstört jedenfalls der „Fleischmacher“, also der nach Rau & Wendler besonders ethische Angler. 

Hier konterkariert sich der ethische Tierschutz, der sich dem Schutz des Wohls von Fischen verschreibt und trotzdem moralisch legitimiert Leben - die wesentliche Komponente des Fischwohls – zerstört (Arlinghaus et al. 2009a). 

Diese Problematik ist wissenschaftlich unlösbar und verlangt eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion. Vielleicht sind im Ergebnis dieser Diskussion ähnlich wie bei der Jagd (Ascher 2013) die derzeit akzeptierten vernünftigen Gründe für das Angeln - Verwertung und Hege -  anzupassen oder zu ergänzen? 

Die meisten Aktivitäten, den wir Menschen heute in Industrienationen wie Deutschland nachgehen, haben mit dem eigenen Überleben, d.h. mit echter Notwendigkeit, wenig zu tun (Ascher 2013). 

Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, die Erfahrung von Naturerlebnissen am Wasser und die Sicherung von Arbeitsplätzen, die vom Angeln abhängen, als weitere vernünftige Gründe neben dem Nahrungserwerbsgrund à la Rau anzuerkennen? 
Angesichts einer steigenden Entfremdung von der Natur in einer urbanisierten Gesellschaft ist das Angeln eine der letzten verbliebenen Möglichkeiten für wertvolle, psychologisch reiche Erfahrungen mit Wildtieren am Wasser. Darüber hinaus ist das Angeln fast schon „essentieller“ Teil der Lebensentwürfe vieler Menschen, und die spannende Erfahrung kann und wird in vielen Fällen den Fischgenuss am Ende des Angeltags einschließen.

Und auch der Berufsfischer rechtfertigt seine nicht unerheblichen Einflüsse auf das Fischwohl, z. B. durch nicht genutzte Beifänge, u. a. mit der Arbeitsplatzsicherung. Ähnliche Argumente könnten auch beim Hobbyangeln geltend gemacht werden (Strubelt 2010), da Angeln mehr Arbeitsplätze sichert als die gesamte sonstige Fischwirtschaft in Deutschland (Arlinghaus 2006). 

Der Verwertungsbegründung als einzig legitimer vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln haftet jedenfalls der Makel des (rhetorisch durchaus überzeugenden) Scheinarguments an, denn kaum ein Angler (Jäger) in Deutschland und anderen Wohlstandsgesellschaften braucht geangelte Fische (gejagtes Wildbret) zum eigenen Überleben (Ascher 2013). 

Höchstens dienen Angelfische als Ersatz für in Massentierhaltung gehaltene Nutztiere oder für Fische aus Aquakultur oder Industriefangfischerei. Allerdings ist mangels Studien unklar, ob durch die beim Angeln getöteten Speisefische tatsächlich weniger Nutztiere gehalten werden. In jedem Falle bedarf es zahlenmäßig ungleich mehr getöteter Fische, um ein Schwein oder ein Rind in der Proteinversorgung zu ersetzen. Da fällt die Tötungsbilanz beim Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb als Tierwohlsicht rein numerisch schnell negativ aus, da der Tierschutz ein individuelles Konzept ist, das das individuelle Wohl eines Tieres gegenüber dem Nutzen für den Menschen abwägt.

Sofern man den Schutz und den Erhalt des Lebens in der Freiheit als schützenswerter erachtet als ein Leben unter Haltungsbedingungen und solange wir als Gesellschaf den Fisch- und Fleischkonsum weiter tolerieren, könnte man in der Reflexion der Vernünftigkeit des Angelns also auch zu völlig anderen Schlussfolgerung kommen als Rau & Wendler in ihrem Film. 

Das ist vor allem dann der Fall, wenn man neben dem Fischschmerz auch das Überleben als wichtigen Teil des Fischwohls in die Abwägungen einschließt. Eine unter Anglern mit Sicherheit unpopuläre Schlussfolgerung könnten dann lauten: 
Wer sich wirklich um das Wohl von Fischen sorgt und sie wie Rau & Wendler so behandeln will, als hätten sie Schmerzen, geht nicht angeln, sondern beschränkt sich auf den Schutz von Gewässern und den Erhalt natürlicher Vorgänge unter Wasser. 

Der vielleicht unverzichtbare Fleischkonsum zur eigenen Ernährung ist dann am tiergerechtesten über das Verzehren zahlenmäßig beschränkter Warmblüter aus der Tierzucht zu realisieren. 
Natürlich ist dann auch das Essen von in der Erwerbsfangfischerei gefangenen Fischen tabu, da die an Bord von Trawlern oder in Stellnetzen langsam erstickenden Tiere vor ihrem Tod besonders hohe Belastungen und Beschränkungen ihres Wohlbefindens erfahren haben. Vielleicht wäre es konsequent gewesen, wenn Rau seinen Sohn diese Empfehlung mit auf seinen Lebensweg gegeben hätte. 

Eine am Ausgleich zwischen Angler- und Fischwohl orientierte, moderatere Schlussfolgerung könnte stattdessen auch lauten: 
Entnehme und töte beim Hobbyangeln möglichst wenige Fische, um so menschliches Wohl (Erfahrung von Angelerlebnissen, Arbeitsplätze, moderater Fischkonsum von geangelten Fischen) und Fischwohl (größtmögliches Überleben und Gewährleistung der Fortpflanzung bei zurückgesetzten Tieren) in Einklang zu bringen. 

Die Konsequenz, den Proteinbedarf weitgehend über zahlenmäßig begrenzte Warmblüter aus der Nutztierhaltung zu realisieren, bliebe bei dieser Perspektive bestehen. Allerdings würde die Ernährung um einige ausgewählte geangelte Fische ergänzt. 

Das auf Ausgleich von Interessen ausgerichtetes Argument, beim Angeln möglichst wenige Fische zu töten, ohne jedoch das Angeln aufzugeben, gewinnt dann an Überzeugungskraft, wenn man rechtfertigen kann, dass die Einflüsse des dann zwangsläufigen Fangen und Zurücksetzens auf den Fisch gering sind. Genau das ist bei sorgsamer Gerätewahl und waidgerechtem Angelverhalten der Fall (Arlinghaus et al. 2007; Hühn & Arlinghaus 2011, vgl. dazu auch nachstehend). 

Ich hätte mir gewünscht, solche mit Sicherheit kontroversen, aber intellektuell interessanten Diskurse in dem Film reflektiert zu sehen. Es wäre ein interessantes Ergebnis dabei herausgekommen, und nicht nur eines, das sich damit begnügt, eine tatsächliche Randerscheinung (Angeln auf Großfische in kommerziellen Angelteichen) boulevardartig aufzubereiten. 

*Im Zweifel für den Fisch und die Umkehrung der Beweislast*
Die Schlussfolgerung der NDR-Dokumentation, Fische angesichts unsicherer Datenlage so zu behandeln, als empfänden sie Schmerz, entspricht exakt dem beliebten „Benefit of the Doubt“ Argument bekannter Pro-Fischschmerzwissenschaftlerinnen wie Braithwaite (2010) und Sneddon (2006). 

Sie ist auch in guter Tradition der Tierbefreiungsphilosophie von Peter Singer (Schwab 2007, Arlinghaus et al. 2012). 

Offenbar gibt es selbst unter den Befürwortern der Schmerzhypothese bei Fischen wie Braithwaite und Sneddon ernste Zweifel an der Schmerzempfindungsfähigkeit (Doubt), doch für den Umgang mit Fischen sind diese Zweifel für Rau, Wendler, Braithwaite und Sneddon ohne Bedeutung. Dahinter stecken sowohl eine harmlos klingende, aber entscheidende Umkehrung der Beweislast als auch eine fundamentale Wendung der zugrundeliegenden Forschungshypothese, die sich der Falsifizierung entzieht. 

Wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisfortschritt basiert spätestens seit Popper auf dem Falsifizierungsprinzip. Entsprechend sind zu falsifizierende Hypothesen als Nullhypothesen neutral oder negativ zu formulieren. Sodann sind Daten zu sammeln, die prinzipiell in der Lage sind, die Nullhypothese zu widerlegen. Solange die Widerlegung nicht gelingt, gilt die Nullhypothese als bestätigt. 
Die korrekt formulierte und empirisch untersuchbare Nullhypothese lautet: 
„Fische empfinden keine Schmerzen“ (Arlinghaus & Schwab 2011). 

Diese Hypothese ist falsifizierbar. Ein einziger Fisch irgendeiner Fischart mit nachgewiesenen Schmerzempfinden reicht dazu aus. 
Die Alternativhypothese „Fische empfinden Schmerzen“ ist hingegen nicht falsifizierbar.

Negative Ergebnisse bei einer Fischart könnten einerseits bedeuten, dass es Schmerzen bei Fischen nicht gibt oder dass es Schmerzen bei dieser spezifischen Fischart nicht gibt. In der Tat ist schon jetzt bekannt, dass sich Fischarten in ihren Reaktionen auf Verletzungen stark unterscheiden, und selbst innerartlich gibt es große individuelle Unterschiede. Also müsste der Forscher bei einem negativen Ergebnis die nächste Art auf die Schmerzempfindsamkeit untersuchen und dann die nächste usw., bis alle ca. 35.000 Fischarten in die Untersuchung eingeschlossen sind. 

Das ist zunächst logistisch unmöglich. 
Entscheidender ist aber der Einwand, dass es selbst dann nicht gelingt, die Hypothese „Fische empfinden Schmerzen“ zu widerlegen, wenn alle Fischarten tatsächlich nicht in der Lage wären, Schmerzen zu empfinden oder zu leiden. 
Mangels Widerlegbarkeit würde auch nach der Untersuchung von 35.000 Fischarten die Nullhypothese „Fische empfinden Schmerzen“ beibehalten werden. 

Es ist vor diesem Hintergrund aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht höchst problematisch, wenn führende Fischschmerzwissenschaftlerinnen wie Braithwaite oder Sneddon oder Journalisten wie Rau & Wendler die Hypothese „Fische empfinden (sehr wahrscheinlich) Schmerzen“ vertreten, weil die Beweislast auf die Fischnutzer übertragen wird, die aber nicht in der Lage sind, die Hypothese jemals zu widerlegen.

Dieses Vorgehen und das damit verbundene „Benefit-of-the-Doubt“-Argument ist nicht nur unwissenschaftlich, sondern auch grob fahrlässig, weil aus Verstößen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz schwere strafrechtliche Konsequenzen folgen können, die unmittelbar von der angenommenen Schmerzfähigkeit von Fischen abhängen (vgl. § 17 TschG, in dem das Wort Schaden im Gegensatz zu §1 TschG nicht vorkommt, Jendrusch & Arlinghaus 2005, Niehaus 2005). Die mögliche Einschränkung der Fischerei und die Bestrafung von Anglern, die gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen, werden von vielen öffentlich sichtbaren und politisch aktiven Vertretern der Schmerzhypothese (vgl. Würbel 2007, Meili 2013) sowie von Rau & Wendler mindestens billigend in Kauf genommen, vielleicht sind solche Folgen sogar beabsichtigt? 

Ich sehe das so: 
Wegen den teils dramatischen Konsequenzen für Angler, Fischzüchter und Fischwissenschaftler sind an die Belegführung zum Fischschmerz besonders hohe wissenschaftliche Maßstäbe anzulegen. 
Derzeitige Datengrundlagen reichen zur Stützung der Schmerzhypothese einfach nicht aus. 
Das gesteht auch Braithwaite im Film ein. 
Angesichts dieser Zweifel ist die wissenschaftlich korrekt formulierte Nullhypothese „Fische empfinden keine Schmerzen“ solange beizubehalten, bis überzeugende Daten vorliegen, die diese Hypothese widerlegen.

*Falschaussagen und falscher Kontext*
Inhaltliche Auslassungen und argumentative Inkonsistenzen sind eine Sache, eine andere ist das Vorgehen. 

Ich habe dem Interviewwunsch von Carsten Rau zugestimmt, unter der Bedingung, vor Veröffentlichung meine Interviewteile zum Fischschmerz kontextübergreifend vorgelegt zu bekommen. 

Durch dieses Vorgehen wollte ich gewährleisten, dass meine Interviewsequenzen inhaltlich korrekt zusammengeschnitten und in einem angebrachten Kontext eingebettet werden. Konkret wurde mir von Rau schriftlich mitgeteilt: 
„Wenn Sie den Zusammenschnitt des Interviews sachlich falsch finden oder den Kontext unfair, dann stelle ich mich jeder Diskussion, an deren Ende unter Umständen eine Änderung steht“. 

Als ich dann eine Woche vor Ausstrahlungstermin eine hastig zusammengestellte, aber ganz und gar nicht kontextumgreifende Interviewsequenz zu Gesicht bekam, und tatsächlich um eine Korrektur bat, war von Diskussionswillen nichts mehr zu spüren. Meine schriftliche Mitteilung, ich würde unter diesem Umständen einer Nutzung meiner Interviews widersprechen, wurde wie bereits erwähnt nicht gefolgt.

Auch die Sichtung und Darstellung weiterer fischereibiologischer Fakten im begleitenden Zeit-Artikel ist misslungen, für den Carsten Rau als Autor alleine verantwortlich zeichnet (Rau 2013). Auf seine Rückfrage hat Rau im Vorfeld von mir verschiedene relevante Fakten zur Zurücksetzsterblichkeit von Fischen erhalten. Mir wurde schriftlich versichert, damit „fair“ umzugehen. Davon war im publizierten Text dann nichts mehr zu spüren. 

Meine Aussagen wurden nicht nur im falschen Kontext wiedergegeben, sondern auch um Falschaussagen ergänzt. Vor allem die Einbettung einer nicht näher bezifferten Studie zur 25%-igen Mortalität aus großer Tiefe gefangener amerikanischer Zander im Zeit-Artikel ist unseriös. Die Aussage wird im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln auf Zander in der Elbe in Hamburg gebracht, wo die für die hohe Sterblichkeit nötigen Wassertiefen nicht erreicht werden. Meine Rückfrage an Rau, mir die Quelle der amerikanischen Zanderstudie zu nennen, auf die „er“ sich bezieht, blieb unbeantwortet. 

Besonders kurios ist aber die frei erfundene Behauptung, nach der die Mortalitätsraten zurückgesetzter Hechte und Karpfen nach längerem Kampf an der Angel ansteigen sollen (Rau 2013). Dies entbehrt jeder wissenschaftlichen Grundlage. 
Richtig ist: 
Die Zurücksetzsterblichkeit von Fischen ist artabhängig und das Zurücksetzen nach Gehaktwerden in nicht kritischen Maulbereichen und im flachen Wasser von minimalen Auswirkungen für die meisten Fischarten. 

Die meisten Tiere überleben die Prozedur problemlos und sind nach wenigen Stunden physiologisch und im Verhalten wieder erholt (Arlinghaus et al. 2007, Klefoth et al. 2008, Arlinghaus et al. 2009b). 
Unseren eigenen Studien zufolge liegt die Sterblichkeit von zurückgesetzten Karpfen und Hechten unabhängig von Luftaufenthaltszeiten, Drillzeiten und stressendem Handling häufig nahe 0% (Arlinghaus et al. 2008a, 2009b; Rapp et al. 2012, im Druck). 

Falls Hechte stark bluten, steigt auch deren Sterblichkeit an (Arlinghaus et al. 2008b), aber auch dann bleibt sie in der Regel unter 10% (Hühn & Arlinghaus, 2011). Man darf sich fragen, ob nicht unter Verkennung wissenschaftlicher Tatsachen gezielt der Eindruck erweckt werden sollte, dass Catch & Release nicht nur grausam ist, sondern auch viele Fische tötet. 
In diesem Zusammenhang sind weitere Ungenauigkeiten und Auslassungen in den beiden Publikationen sowie in begleitenden Texten auf der NDR-Webseite richtigzustellen:

In der Zeit wird ausgeführt, dass laut einer Umfrage des Leibniz-Instituts (womit wahrscheinlich das Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei gemeint ist) nur etwa die Hälfte der deutschen Angler jeden Fisch mit nach Hause nimmt. Damit soll wohl zum Ausdruck gebracht werden, dass die andere Hälfte der Angler ihre Fische nicht mit nach Hause nimmt, sie also wahrscheinlich zurücksetzt. Richtig ist hingegen, dass nur eine Minderheit von 5,5% aller Angler in Deutschland keinen Fisch mit nach Hause nimmt, d. h. alle Fische zurücksetzt (Arlinghaus 2004). Die deutschen Angler angeln also mehrheitlich im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. Das Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht, das in Film und Zeit-Artikel zu recht an den Pranger gestellt wird, ist nachgewiesenermaßen eine Randerscheinung.
In Film und Zeit-Artikel wird behauptet, dass der Anteil der Trophäenangler in Deutschland ansteigend ist. In der Tat gibt es mit Ausnahme Nordamerikas weltweit keine belastbaren Zeitreihen, die über die Veränderung der Zusammensetzung der Anglerschaft Auskunft geben könnten. Solche Zahlen fehlen insbesondere auch für Deutschland. Hier wissen wir lediglich, dass die Anglerzahlen stabil sind (Arlinghaus 2006). Alles andere sind unbelegte Mutmaßungen.
Rau & Wendler behaupten in der NDR-Dokumentation, dass das Angeln auf Großfische in Angelteichen einem Straftatbestand gleichkommt. Das stimmt nicht ohne weiteres. Aus der Unsicherheit zum Fischschmerz folgt zunächst rechtlich, dass das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund weiter verboten bleibt. Allerdings sollten aufgrund der unklaren Beweislage zum Fischschmerz bei einem Verstoß gegen § 1 TschG keine strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen nach §17 TSchG mehr folgen, weil der Straftatbestand an die Zufügung erheblicher oder wiederholter Schmerzen oder Leiden und nicht an die Zufügung von Schäden gekoppelt ist. Aus Zweifeln an der Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen (Rose et al. im Druck) folgt in Deutschland der Freispruch für den Angeklagten (Jendrusch & Arlinghaus 2005). Leider wird diese stringente juristische Argumentation, die in früheren Gerichtsverfahren gegen anglerische Praktiken bereits zum Tragen kam (Niehaus 2005), im Film nicht weiter erörtert. Stattdessen beurteilt Carsten Rau das Trophäenangeln in Angelteichen grundsätzlich als Straftat, ohne zu erwähnen, dass dies im Einzelfall von Gerichten beurteilt werden muss.
Die mehrfach zitierten ökonomischen Daten zur Angelfischerei stammen aus einer Studie, die ich als Alleinautor am Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) angefertigt habe (Arlinghaus 2004). Dem Deutschen Institut für Wirtschaftsforschung (DIW) wird an zwei Stellen im Zeit-Artikel eine Mitautorenschaft zugebilligt, die frei erfunden ist. Richtig ist, dass die volkswirtschaftlichen Effekte auf methodische Grundlagen (Input-Output-Tabellen) zurückgegriffen haben, die am DIW entwickelt und mir zur weiteren Nutzung zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Zwei Kollegen des DIW tauchen entsprechend in der Danksagung meiner Studie auf, sie sind aber keine Ko-autoren. Das Vorgehen entspricht den Regeln guter fachlicher Praxis der Deutschen Forschungsgemeinschaft, nach der eine Autorenschaft einen substantiellen wissenschaftlichen Beitrag zur Gesamtstudie verlangt. Dies war im vorliegenden Falle eindeutig nicht gegeben.
Die aus Arlinghaus (2004) zitierten Zahlen sowohl im Zeit Artikel als auch in Antworten der NDR Redaktion auf einen offenen Brief des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen sind wiederholt fehlerhaft wiedergegeben worden. In Deutschland angelten im Jahre 2002 3,3 (nicht 3,5) Mio. Personen, die 5,2 (nicht 6,4) Mrd. Euro umsetzten. 
Das IGB wird von Rau und NDR Redaktion wiederholt als Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie aufgeführt, obwohl der korrekte Institutsname Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei ist.

*Befangenheitsunterstellung als letztes Mittel der Wahl und die Beanspruchung der Deutungshoheit als Monopol*
Unliebsame, auf Daten und Fakten basierende Meinungen, die nicht ins Bild passen, entledigt man sich am besten, indem man die Wissenschaftlichkeit der verantwortlichen Personen in Frage stellt. 

Im begleitenden Zeit-Artikel erwähnt Rau, dass die Fischschmerzkritiker fast ausnahmslos selbst leidenschaftliche Angler sind. Diese Aussage lässt sich nur als indirekte Befangenheitsunterstellung interpretieren. Gemeint sein können nur die Wissenschaftler Prof. Dr. James Rose, meine Wenigkeit und weitere Wissenschaftler, die für die aktuellste Gegenstudie zum Fischschmerz verantwortlich zeichnen (Rose et al. im Druck). 

Besagter Artikel beruht auf mehrjährigen Recherchen von national und international anerkannten Fachleuten verschiedenster  Disziplinen (Fischwissenschaften, Fischereiwissenschaften, Neurobiologie, Verhaltensökologie bei Fischen und Säugetieren) in drei Kontinenten, wurde von mehreren unabhängigen, anonymen Gutachtern geprüft und ist in der höchstrangigen fischereilichen Fachzeitschrift „Fish and Fisheries“ erschienen. 

Die Autoren stammen aus verschiedenen Disziplinen und Fachrichtungen und sind unabhängig voneinander zu kritischen Perspektiven zum Fischschmerz gekommen. 
Im Gegensatz dazu teilen die bekanntesten Pro-Fischschmerzwissenschaftlerinnen einen gemeinsamen Werdegang. Braithwaite beispielsweise promovierte bei Prof. Dr. Felicity Huntingford. Beide haben zusammen mit Bioethikern und anderen Forschern mehrere Aufsätze zum schmerzzentrierten Ansatz im Tierschutz publiziert (z. B. Huntingford et al. 2006). 

Sneddon wiederum war Doktorandin von Braithwaite (Braithwaite 2010). Im Autorenteam von Rose et al. gibt es keine solchen Beziehungen, aber es gibt dort tatsächlich Personen, die in der Freizeit angeln. Daraus aber etwas über die Qualität der vorgelegten Studie abzuleiten, ist etwa so absurd, wie darauf hinzuweisen, dass die bekanntesten Pro-Fischschmerzwissenschaftlerinnen allesamt Verhaltensökologinnen sind, die nicht angeln, sondern statt dessen mit großer Freude Fische im Aquarium beobachten und ihre kognitiven Leistungen und Intelligenz bewundern. Diese Attribute reichen natürlich nicht aus, ihnen die Wissenschaftlichkeit abzusprechen. 

Mit seinem Vorgehen reiht sich Carsten Rau hinter den mittlerweile verstorbenen Staatsanwalt, Angler und Tierschützer Hermann Drossé (2003) ein, der in Reaktion auf Arlinghaus (2003) mit Befangenheitsunterstellungen Kritiker der Schmerzhypothese wie Prof. Dr. Kurt Schreckenbach oder meine Wenigkeit diskreditierte. 

Völlig zu Recht wird dieses fragwürdige Verhalten von Pettenkofer (2013) scharf kritisiert. 

Es ist Aufgabe der Forschung, die Datenlage sachlich zu werten. 

Genau das haben Rose et al. (im Druck) getan. 

Im Ergebnis der Überblicksstudie wurde objektiv festgestellt: 
Die Frage, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden oder nicht, ist weiter offen. Aber wenn Fische etwas wie Schmerz empfinden sollten, ist das mitnichten mit einer menschlichen Erfahrung vergleichbar. 

Wer diese begründeten Aussagen widerlegen will, muss neue Daten vorlegen, die unzweifelhaft zwischen unbewusster Nozizeption und bewusstem Schmerz als Grund für Verhaltensantworten und physiologische Reaktionen von Fischen differenzieren. 

Wer stattdessen das Mittel der Befangenheitsunterstellung oder gar die Zuschreibung von Unwissenschaftlichkeit (vgl. Geldhauser 2006) wählt, deutet Hilflosigkeit an. 

Rau ist auch international in prominenter Begleitung, wie ein Blick in eine kürzlich im Internet veröffentliche Kritik von Sneddon (2013) an Rose et al. (im Druck) dokumentiert. 

Auch Sneddon (2013) scheut nicht davor zurück, die Autoren von Rose et al. (im Druck) als Angler oder als von der Fischindustrie abhängig zu bezeichnen. Und weil das noch nicht reicht, echauffiert sie sich, keiner der Autoren der Rose et al. (in Druck) Arbeit hätten je selbst zur Fischschmerzfrage geforscht. 
Das soll Ahnungslosigkeit suggerieren. 

Ein Blick in das Literaturverzeichnis vorliegenden Artikels reicht aus, um diese lächerliche Behauptung zu widerlegen. 

Die von Sneddon und anderen beanspruchte Deutungshoheit als Monopol ist mit einer kritischen Wissenschaftslandschaft nicht vereinbar. 

Es ist offensichtlich, dass einige der besonders sichtbaren Pro-Fischschmerzwissenschafter/Innen und viele der von ihnen beeinflussten Tierphilosophen im deutsprachigen In- und Ausland im Deckmantel der Wissenschaftlichkeit im Grunde ein fischereikritisches politisches Programm verfolgen oder ein solches mit Argumenten unterfüttern (vgl. z. B. Würbel 2007 und das Interview mit Wild in Meili 2013).

Medienwirksame Kritik an zweifellos fragwürdigen anglerischen Praktiken wie dem Trophäenangeln unter Catch & Release Bedingungen im „Angelpuff“ kommt hier gerade recht, weil dadurch angelkritische öffentliche Meinungen geschürt werden. 

Tierschutzorganisationen verfolgen seit Jahren sehr ähnliche medienwirksame Strategien (Schwab 2007). Die Einschränkung offensichtlich tierschutzwidriger Praktiken in der Angelei wird von diesen Organisationen und einigen im Gedankengut verwandten Tierphilosophen und Tierethikern aber nur als Zwischenschritt zu einem Komplettverbot der hobbymäßigen Nutzung von Fischen verstanden (Schwab 2007, Arlinghaus & Schwab 2011, Arlinghaus et al. 2012).


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

*Abschließende Würdigung*
Die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht, ist zunächst eine naturwissenschaftliche (Rose et al. im Druck). 

Die Schmerzfrage hat darüber hinaus eine juristische Dimension (Jendrusch & Arlinghaus 2005; Niehaus 2005). 

Diese beiden Aspekte lassen sich mehr oder weniger objektiv beantworten. Darüber hinaus gibt es in dieser Diskussion eine moralisch-philosophische Ebene mit all ihren Verästelungen, eine sozio-ökonomische Ebene und eine gesellschaftlich-politische Ebene, und all diese Ebenen sind ineinander verwoben und schwierig zu differenzieren (Arlinghaus & Schwab 2011).

 Rau & Wendler haben die Schmerzfrage zur zentralen moralischen Instanz erhoben und ihre persönliche Meinung zum Trophäenangeln in Angelteichen filmisch umgesetzt, die mit der derzeitigen juristischen Auslegung des TSchG korrespondiert. Für dieses Ergebnis hätte es des Schmerzaufhängers eigentlich nicht bedurft, denn das TschG normiert schon die Schadenszufügung beim Angeln (z. B. durch einen Angelhaken), wenn dies ohne vernünftigen Grund erfolgt. 

Auch für die meisten Deutschen ist die moralische Bewertung der Angelfischerei von der Fischschmerzfrage weitgehend unabhängig (Riepe & Arlinghaus, im Druck). 

Durch die für die Schlussfolgerung des Films eigentlich überflüssige Fokussierung auf den Fischschmerz gelingt es den beiden Publikationen aber ganz hervorragend, das Angeln und die Angler in ein schiefes Licht zu rücken. Eine Mehrheit der deutschen Angler scheint aus verrohten, trophäengeilen Grobianen zu bestehen und eine Minderheit, angeführt von Carsten Rau, steht sozusagen mit Heiligenschein am Wasser oder mit Pfanne in der modern eingerichteten Küche. 

Sonst gelingt der Dokumentation nicht viel: 
Zur Erhellung der Fische-fühlen-Schmerz-Frage hat sie wenig bis gar nichts beigetragen, und eine differenzierte Betrachtung der wissenschaftlichen und ethischen Aspekte des Fangens und Zurücksetzens (Catch & Release) entnahmefähiger Fische hat nicht stattgefunden. 

Schon jetzt hat der mit Skandalelementen gespickte Gut- versus Schlechtanglerplot in beiden Abhandlungen aber für reichlich Missmut quer durch Deutschland gesorgt. 
Radikalen Tierschützern liefert die Dokumentation wunderbares Anschauungsmaterial, und einige Behörden haben bereits angefangen, Verstöße gegen das sogenannte Catch & Release rigoros zu verfolgen. 

Auf der Strecke geblieben sind Sachlichkeit, journalistische Tiefe, Wissenschaftlichkeit und eine faire Darstellung – ein Bärendienst für die Angelfischerei. Das schließt Autoren, Redaktion und natürlich auch einige wenig reflektiert erscheinende Protagonisten ein.


Mich wundert, dass die deutschen Fischereiverbände die jüngsten fischereikritischen Publikationen weitgehend unkommentiert gelassen haben. 

Natürlich ist das porträtierte Trophäenangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht in Angelteichen nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber die der Kritik in Film und Zeit-Artikel zugrundeliegende Argumente reichen aus, die gesamte hobbymäßige Angelfischerei, auch die mit Verwertungsabsicht, grundsätzlich zu hinterfragen. 

Darüber hinaus entstehen durch die Art und Weise der Dokumentation verzerrte Bilder über die Angelei in der Öffentlichkeit. Das kann nicht im Sinne der Angelfischerei sein. Man darf nicht unterschätzen, was diese Bilder in einem bestimmten Zeitgeist und bei bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppen bewirken können. 

Es ist in jüngster Vergangenheit z. B. en vogue geworden, vegane Lebensstile zu pflegen, in denen für die auf die Verwertung von Fischen ausgerichtete Hobbyangelei kein Platz mehr ist (vgl. stellvertretend Aussagen von Wild in Meili 2013). 

Wer die Aussicht auf eine Fundamentalkritik der Angelfischerei für absurd hält, dem sei die jüngste NDR-Dokumentation zur Jagd mit dem Titel „Waidmannsheil – Jägern auf der Spur“ von Lorenz (2013) empfohlen, die einige Wochen später im gleichen Format wie der Angelfilm von Rau & Wendler (2013) ausgestrahlt wurde. 

Dort wird das Jagen zur Nahrungsbeschaffung und als Hegeinstrument als nicht mehr zeitgemäß porträtiert. 

In diesem Zusammenhang ist erwähnenswert, dass nur noch knapp zwei Drittel der deutschen Bevölkerung das Angeln unter Verwertungsgesichtspunkten für moralisch unbedenklich erachten, und fast ein Fünftel der Deutschen lehnt schon jetzt das Angeln aus ideologischen Tierschutzgründen ab (Arlinghaus et al. 2012). 

Das ist in Ländern wie den USA ganz anders, wo nahezu die gesamte Bevölkerung das Angeln zur eigenen Ernährung ethisch unproblematisch findet (Arlinghaus et al. 2012). 

Natürlich fällt angesichts dieser Zahlen eine tierschutzmotivierte Kritik an bestimmten anglerischen Praktiken in Deutschland auf fruchtbareren Nährboden als in den USA. 

Und dann könnte vielleicht bald die Frage gestellt werden: 
Ist das Hobbyangeln mit Verwertungsabsicht vernünftig, wenn man die Fische zum eigenen Überleben eigentlich gar nicht braucht? 

Rau & Wendler möchte ich diese Frage schon jetzt stellen.


Danksagung
Der Autor dankt Alexander Schwab, Thomas Klefoth und Eva-Maria Cyrus für wichtige Hinweise zum Manuskript.

Quellenverzeichnis
Arlinghaus, R. 2003. Argumente für eine sachlichere Diskussion um „Catch & Release“ bei der Angelfischerei in Deutschland – eine Erwiderung auf Drossé in Agrarrecht 2002, 111 ff. Agrar- und Umweltrecht 33, 367-370. 
Arlinghaus, R., 2004. Angelfischerei in Deutschland – eine soziale und ökonomische Analyse. Berichte des IGB, Band 18, 1-168.
Arlinghaus, R., 2006. Der unterschätzte Angler. Kosmos, Stuttgart.
Arlinghaus, R. 2007. Voluntary catch-and-release can generate conflict within the recreational angling community: a qualitative case study of specialised carp, Cyprinus carpio, angling in Germany. Fisheries Management and Ecology 14, 161-171.
Arlinghaus, R. 2013. Bärendienste. Rute & Rolle, Nr. 11, 18-20.
Arlinghaus, R., Cooke, S.J., Lyman, J., Policansky, D., Schwab, A., Suski, C., Sutton, S.G., Thorstad, E.B. 2007. Understanding the complexity of catch-and-release in recreational fishing: an integrative synthesis of global knowledge from historical, ethical, social, and biological perspectives. Reviews in Fisheries Science 15, 75-167.
Arlinghaus, R., Cooke, S.J., Schwab, A., Cooke, I.G. 2009a. Contrasting pragmatic and suffering-centred approaches to fish welfare in recreational fishing. Journal of Fish Biology 75, 2448-2463.
Arlinghaus, R., Klefoth, T., Cooke, S.J., Gingerich, A., Suski, C.J. 2009b. Physiological and behavioural consequences of catch-and-release angling on northern pike (Esox lucius). Fisheries Research 97, 223-233.
Arlinghaus, R., Klefoth, T., Gingerich, A.J., Donaldson, M.R., Hanson, K.C., Cooke, S.J. 2008a. Behaviour and survival of pike, Esox lucius, with a retained lure in the lower jaw. Fisheries Management and Ecology 15, 459-466.
Arlinghaus, R., Klefoth, T., Kobler, A., Cooke, S.J. 2008b. Size-selectivity, capture efficiency, injury, handling time and determinants of initial hooking mortality of angled northern pike (Esox lucius L.): the influence of bait type and size. North American Journal of Fisheries Management 28, 123-134.
Arlinghaus, R., Matsumura, S., Dieckmann, U. 2010. The conservation and fishery benefits of protecting large pike (Esox lucius L.) by harvest regulations in recreational fishing. Biological Conservation 143, 1444-1459.
Arlinghaus, R., Schwab, A. 2011. Five ethical challenges to recreational fishing: what they are and what they mean. American Fisheries Society Symposium 75, 219-234.
Arlinghaus, R., Schwab, A., Riepe, C., Teel, T. 2012.  A primer on anti-angling philosophy and its relevance for recreational fisheries in urbanized societies. Fisheries 37, 153-164.
Asche, F. 2013. Die Vernunft. Jäger, Nr. 6, 34-37.
Braithwaite, V. 2010. Do fish feel pain? Oxford University Press, Oxford.
Dawkins, M. 2012. Why animals matter? Oxford University Press, Oxford.
Drossé, H. 2002. Catch & Release – eine angelfischereiliche Tierquälerei. Agrarrecht 32, 111-113.
Drossé, H. 2003. Replik und mehr. Agrar- und Umweltrecht 33, 370-374.
EIFAC. 2008. Code of practice for recreational fisheries. EIFAC Occasional Paper, EIFAC/OP42.
FAO 2012. Technical Guidelines for Responsible Fisheries: Recreational Fisheries. FAO, Rome.
Füssler, C. 2013. Spürt er den Schmerz? Süddeutsche Zeitung, Nr. 215, 18.
Gwinn, D.C., Allen, M.S., Johnston, F.D., Brown, P., Todd C.R., Arlinghaus, R. im Druck. Rethinking length-based fisheries regulations: the value of protecting old and large fish with harvest slots. Fish and Fisheries.
Geldhauser, F. 2006. Catch and Release – kritische Anmerkungen. VDSF Schriftenreihe Fischerei & Naturschutz 8, 33-43.
Huntingford, F.A., Adams, C., Braithwaite, V.A., Kadri, S., Pottinger, T.G., Sandøe, P., Turnbull, J.F. 2006. Current issues in fish welfare. Journal of Fish Biology 68, 332-372.
Hühn, D., Arlinghaus R. 2011. Determinants of hooking mortality in freshwater recreational fisheries: a quantitative meta-analysis. American Fisheries Society Symposium 75, 141-170.
Jendrusch, K., Arlinghaus R. 2005. Catch & Release – eine juristische Untersuchung. Agrar- und Umweltrecht 35, 48-51.
Klefoth, T., Kobler, A., Arlinghaus, R. 2008. The impact of catch-and-release on short term behaviour and habitat choice of northern pike (Esox lucius L.). Hydrobiologia, 601, 99-110.
Lorenz, F. 2013. Waidmannsheil – Jägern auf der Spur. NDR, Erstausstrahlung 14.10.2013.
Meili, M. 2013. „Fische sind klug und lernfähig“ – Interview mit Markus Wild. Der Bund, 07.10.2013, 36.
Niehaus, M. 2005. Zur Strafbarkeit des Zurücksetzens lebender Fische (sog. Catch & Release). Agrar- und Umweltrecht 35, 387-394.
Pettenkofer, H. 2013. Ausnahmen vom Entnahmegebot für nicht geschützte Fische? VDSF-Gewässerseminar 2012, Nr. 8, 31-39.
Rapp, T., Hallermann, J., Cooke, S.J., Hetz, S.K., Wuertz, S., Arlinghaus, R. 2012. Physiological and behavioural consequences of capture and retention in carp sacks on common carp (Cyprinus carpio L.), with implications for catch-and-release recreational fishing. Fisheries Research 125-126, 57-68.
Rapp, T., Hallermann, J.,vCooke, S.J., Hetz, S.K., Wuertz, S., Arlinghaus R. im Druck. Consequences of air exposure on the physiology and behaviour of caught-and-released common carp in the laboratory and under natural conditions. North American Journal of Fisheries Management.
Rau, C. 2013. Ein Foto mit dem Dicken. Die Zeit, Nr. 37, 28.
Rau, C. & Wendler, H. 2013. Hobby mit Widerhaken. Erstausstrahlung 09.09.2013 NDR.
Riepe, C., Arlinghaus, R. Explaining antiangling sentiments in the general population of Germany: an application of the cognitive hierarchy. Human Dimensions of Wildlife, Manuskript angenommen mit der Auflage geringfügiger Überarbeitung (minor Revision).
Rose, J.D., Arlinghaus R., Cooke, S.J. Diggles B.K., Sawynok W., Stevens E.D. Wynne C.D.L. im Druck. Do fish really feel pain? Fish and Fisheries.
Schwab, A. 2007. Vorwärts zur Natur: Ökophilosophie für Jäger und Angler. Salm Verlag, Biglen.
Sneddon, L. U. 2006. Ethics and welfare: pain perception in fish. Bulletin of the European Association of Fish Pathologists 26, 6-10.
Sneddon, L. 2013. Response to critics of fish pain and welfare (Rose et al. 2012). Online unter https://www.liv.ac.uk/media/livacuk/iib/fish/Response_to_Rose_2012.pdf
Sneddon, L.U., Braithwaite, V.A., Gentle, M.J. 2003. Do fishes have nociceptors? Evidence for the evolution of a vertebrate sensory system. Proceedings of the Royal Society, London B Biological Sciences 270, 1115-1121.
Strubelt, T. 2010. Positionen des Verbandes Deutscher Fischereiverwaltungsbeamter und Fischereiwissenschaftler e.V. zum Catch & Release. VDSF-Schriftenreihe Fischerei & Naturschutz 12, 55-61.
Würbel, H. 2007. Biologische Grundlagen zum ethischen Tierschutz. In Tierrechte (Interdisziplinäre Arbeitsgemeinschaft Tierethik Heidelberg, ed.), pp. 11-30. Erlangen: Harald Fischer Verlag.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ächz, viiiel zu lesen #t
Verschiebe das mal auf einen späten Feierabend.

In der aktuellen Fisch & Fang und Rute & Rolle sind ebenfalls Stellungnahmen, hab diese aber auch noch net gelesen.


----------



## compi204 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

*respekt     #4*


----------



## GandRalf (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Lesen, Ausdrucken, übers Bett hängen und jedem Skeptiker sowie den Verantwortlichen unserer Verbände bei jeder erdenklichen Gelegenheit unter die Nase halten!!#6

@ Kati:

F&F Editorial von Henning Stühring

Bezug auf Entnahme oder C&R.

-einige nette Denkanstöße!

Zum Thema: "Angel Ethiker" Alexander Schwab spricht "Klartext".

Auf der DVD noch einmal O-Ton von Matze Koch!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wirklich brutal viel zu lesen, aber es lohnt sich. 
Super Arbeit #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wirklich brutal viel zu lesen, aber es lohnt sich.
> Super Arbeit #6


So ist das!!


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Eine Sternstunde des Anglerboards. Ich habe es ohne zu atmen gelesen.
Dank an Professor Arglinghaus!!

Und jetzt: Die Antwort von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

hälfte habe ich geschafft, rest im laufe des Tages....

n´Hörbuch ....... wär jetzt nicht schlecht.

Respekt


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hier rennt er damit offene Türen ein, *woanders* wird es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wahrgenommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine Sternstunde des Anglerboards. Ich habe es ohne zu atmen gelesen.
> Dank an Professor Arglinghaus!!


Das Anglerboard hat damit doch nichts weiter zu tun, als dass wir einen offenen Brief auch öffentlich machen..

Eine solche Selbstverständlichkeit würde ich nicht als "Sternstunde" bezeichnen..

Eine "Sternstunde", wenn man so will,  ist die Arbeit, dieser "Offene Brief"  von Prof. Arlinghaus!!!

*Und dafür meinen größten Respekt!!*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und jetzt: Die Antwort von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.


Der war gut ;-)))))))))))


----------



## nachtangler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Super! Solch eine fundierte Reaktion hat gefehlt! Danke!


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

So wie man es von Arlinghaus gewöhnt ist, hervoragende Arbeit auf wissenschaftlich einwandfreiem Niveau! Chapeau!


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wo hat er den Brief veröffentlicht?
Kann ich es auch vom Original verlinken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wird noch auf besatz-fisch.de/ veröffentlicht.
Kannst bis dahin gerne auf den Artikel hier verlinken.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Respekt.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Franky schrieb:


> Hier rennt er damit offene Türen ein, *woanders* wird es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wahrgenommen...



Das Ignorieren der Arbeiten von Prof. Arlinghaus im ehem. VDSF war eine Entscheidung von ganz oben, aber leider gab es sie.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Klar auf den Punkt gebracht, besonders der letzte Absatz.

Nun sollte das auch dementsprechend publiziert werden, sonst ist das wieder nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas.

@Thomas

Ich war mal so frei, bei Strehlows einschlägigem Statement zu verlinken, wenn's recht ist...


----------



## Lucius (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Herrvoragend!

Vorallem der Teil bei dem es um die ethischen Probleme des Angelns geht, spricht mir aus der Seele......

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob bei der nachweislichen Ignoranz des Hr. Rau gegenüber Fakten die er von Prof. Arlinghaus zu verfügung gestellt bekommen hat und sogar die nachweisliche "Fehlinformationen" die von Hr. Rau in Film und Presse verbreitet wurden,sogar nach dem Prof.Arlinghausen Hr. Rau darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, man nicht irg. einen Strafrechtlichen Tatbestand hier finden könnte!?

Verleumdung, Hetze oder ähnliches!?

Wahrscheinlich aber leider nicht......


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Ignorieren der Arbeiten von Prof. Arlinghaus im ehem. VDSF war eine Entscheidung von ganz oben, aber leider gab es sie.



Eben... Und ich gehe fast jede Wette ein, dass diese Haltung stur weitergeführt wird. Wir sind hier leider nur ein paar dusselige Don Quijotes....


----------



## bacalo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Sehr schön; interessant und sehr aufschlussreich!
Dank an Herrn Dr. Arlinghaus!!


----------



## B.Mech (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Sehr gut !


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Ignorieren der Arbeiten von Prof. Arlinghaus im ehem. VDSF war eine Entscheidung von ganz oben, aber leider gab es sie.



Wer solche Arbeiten ignoriert,ist "ganz oben" eindeutig fehl am
Platz.

Aber ich befürchte das auch im neuen "RealitätsverweigererClub" diese krude Denkweise nach guter,alter Tradition fortgeführt wird.
*
Prof.Dr.Arlinghaus...Respekt für dieses Statement*

Auch wenn es evtl.einem Perlen vor die(DAFV) "Säue "werfen gleicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Mein Vorschlag:
Der NDR sollte eine Richtigstellung senden.

Text: bereits vorhanden, siehe ganz oben.

Lektoren: Die zwei Autoren, die einen etwas verunglückten Fernsehbeitrag zum Angeln gebracht haben. Sicher sind diese sehr daran interessiert, ihren ganz leicht ramponierten Ruf zu verbessern.
Und: Vielleicht könnten sie sich sogar entschuldigen?


----------



## Deep Down (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

In tiefer Verneigung! 

Eine hervorragend vielschichtige Darstellung und Offenbarung! 

Mehrfach lesen, durcharbeiten und argumentationsfest verinnerlichen!

Diese Botschaft muss ins Land!


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Botschaft muss ins Land!


 

Der neue Verband weiß aber genau wie man das verhindert,da haben se 35J.erfahrung drinne.


Wir haben seit Jahren Krieg und hocken immer nur im graben und Singen Ja und Amen.

Es wird Zeit das wir mal repetieren,anlegen und zurück schießen.

Ansonsten wird unser graben eines tages gestürmt und ausgeräuchert.
Vom neuen Verband braucht man sich nix erhoffen,wir sind uns selbst überlassen worden,und wer sich nie wehrt hat irgendwann verloren.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> In tiefer Verneigung!
> 
> Eine hervorragend vielschichtige Darstellung und Offenbarung!
> 
> ...



Auch nochmal meinen größten Respekt!!!!

Ich habe das an den Bundesverband und alle verfügbaren LV-Adressen versendet, ebenso an Kontakte von mir bei der "Zeit" etc..

Jeder kann selber auch etwas dazu tun, das weiter zu verbreiten.........

An jeden Verein, jede Tageszeitung, jeden Radio- und Fernsehsender, jede Seite im Netz..


----------



## GandRalf (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

PETRA???:g


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



gründler schrieb:


> Der neue Verband weiß aber genau wie man das verhindert,da haben se 35J.erfahrung drinne.
> 
> 
> Wir haben seit Jahren Krieg und hocken immer nur im graben und Singen Ja und Amen.
> ...



Naturschutzverband halt.    

Danke Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus.

Im Grunde eine Gesamtstellungnahme zum Angeln die lange überfällig war.
#6


----------



## Honeyball (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Da zeigt sich geballte wissenschaftliche Analyse bei gleichzeitig verständlicher Darstellung der Sachverhalte.

Schade, dass man beim verantwortlichen BV intellektuell nicht in der Lage ist, dem zu folgen und sich uneingeschränkt dahinter zu stellen.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wo kann ich Unterschreiben???


----------



## sonstwer (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hi!

Respekt!

Eine wirklich gute und zutreffende Publikation, der Brief!

Nebenbei gesagt, wo schon der Ruf nach einer Gegendarstellung des NDR aufgekommen ist, diese könnte Hr. Dr. Arlinghaus vom NDR verlangen.

Laut Pressegesetz wäre der NDR dazu verpflichtet, diese auch in angemessener Form zu veröffentlichen.

Dann bräuchten wir die BV-Schlafmützen gar nicht erst zu behelligen, denn die werden eh weiterschlafen und ihre Hände sicherlich nicht unter der Bettdecke hervor ziehen! 

Vielen Dank nochmals an Herrn Doktor Arlinghaus!

LG,
frank


----------



## Lazarus (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Bei so viel Jubel traue ich mich fast nicht, den Text zu hinterfragen. Ich tue es aber natürlich trotzdem.

Professor Arlinghaus spricht sich kategorisch gegen das im Film thematisierte C&R in Großfischpuffs aus. Ich könnte mir aber Vorstellen, dass er für die bemühte Abgrenzung dieser Anlagen zum 'gewöhnlichen' C&R nicht nur von mir Widerspruch bekommen wird:

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Arten von C&R, wie ich aus seinem Text gelernt habe:


Das vorsätzliche Angeln auf sich nicht reproduzierende, teils nichtheimische Großfische im kommerziellen „Angelpuff“
das Fangen und Zurücksetzen heimischer, sich natürlich fortpflanzender Fischarten wie Hecht, Zander und Bachforelle
Leider verrät er nicht, in welcher der beiden Kategorien er den Karpfen einordnet.

Was mir in dem Text aber besonders fehlt, ist eine nachvollziehbare Begründung, warum C&R nach Punkt 1 als rechtswidrige Praktik nicht zu rechtfertigen ist, während C&R nach Punkt 2 sogar wünschenswert ist.

Das Argument, dass die gefangenen Fische als wertvolle Laichfische zurückgesetzt werden müssten, hilft mir nicht weiter. Schließlich können diese Fische ihre Aufgabe im Gewässer auch dann erfüllen, wenn sie erst gar nicht gefangen würden.
Also ist es doch der Spaß des Anglers, der über dem TierSchG steht? Falls das der Fall ist, kann man C&R nach Kategorie 1 aber ebenfalls nicht verdammen, wie Arlinghaus es tut.

Mit der Feststellung, dass der Film einseitig und tendenziös ist, liegt er natürlich richtig, da wird kaum jemand widersprechen. Seinem Text könnte man allerdings das selbe vorwerfen...


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

a) Karpfen ist eine heimische Fischart
b) Karpfen kann sich in vielen unserer Gewässern fortplanzen

c) Wie will man den Fang eines speziellen Fisches ausschliessen?
Wir als Angler sehen unsere Beute nicht.


----------



## Petrusjünger (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



> Natürlich ist das porträtierte Trophäenangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht in Angelteichen nicht zu rechtfertigen, aber die der *Kritik in Film und Zeit-Artikel zugrundeliegende Argumente reichen aus, die gesamte **hobbymäßige Angelfischerei, auch die mit Verwertungsabsicht, grundsätzlich zu hinterfragen.*​


 
Jep, der Herr Professor hat das super gut erkannt. Und auch mit diesem Beitrag und der ganzen wissenschaftlichen Vorarbeit viele Hinterfragungen offengelegt. ​ 
Schön, dass sich viele Angler hier an dieser Diskussion beteiligen, denn das brisante Thema wird uns alle betreffen.​ 
WEenn erst einmal die "Beweislast-Umkehr-Vertreter" sich politsch und in der Justiz durchgesetzt haben, dann wird das ehebrlich Konsequenzen für unser Hobby haben. ​ 
Dann wird nicht mehr diskutiert, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, sondern ob Angler überhaupt noch Tiere quälen (=angeln) dürfen, da nicht verwertbarer Beifang nie auszuschließen ist und Angeln ist "nur" Hobby, Freizeitgestaltung also rechtsnatürlich und moralisch der Beraufsausübung unterlegen. ​


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> Der NDR sollte eine Richtigstellung senden.
> 
> Text: bereits vorhanden, siehe ganz oben.
> ...



Die Autoren des Fernsehbeitrages haben ganz sicher nix verunglückt, sondern genau das gebracht, was sie zu bringen beabsichtigten. 
So geht das nunmal in der medialen Welt, da muss sich ein Arlinghaus weder wundern, noch entrüsten. 

Und die Schlinge zieht sich immer enger....


----------



## Graf Cartman (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Vielen, vielen Dank an Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zu dieser für die Allgemeinheit sehr gut verständlichen Richtigstellung. 

Ich möchte nur eines hierzu sagen: 


BRAVO#6


----------



## carpteam2009 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

#6 RESPEKT zu der Klarstellung.


----------



## glavoc (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

kurz:*DANKE!!!*
#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ein sehr gutes Statement!#6

Danke Robert!
#h


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

So,nun habe ich es auch durch...
Viel zu lesen,aber sachlich gut geschrieben und an keiner Stelle ermüdent,jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen,dass das auch einige Leute mehr lesen,wobei ich bei dem Umfang des Schreibens da so meine Zweifel habe.


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Autoren des Fernsehbeitrages haben ganz sicher nix verunglückt, sondern genau das gebracht, was sie zu bringen beabsichtigten.
> So geht das nunmal in der medialen Welt, da muss sich ein Arlinghaus weder wundern, noch entrüsten.
> 
> Und die Schlinge zieht sich immer enger....




Ich glaube schon, dass Ihnen der Beitrag "verunglückt" ist!

Dass die beiden "Intelligenzbestien" vom NDR einen reißerischen Beitrag machen wollten und dafür auf die wirkliche Information der Zuschauer zu großen Teilen verzichtet haben bzw. den Zuschauern ihre Meinung "aufgedrängt" haben steht wohl außer Frage genauso wie unverkennbar ist, dass die beiden wohl ein paar "private Rechnungen" zu begleichen hatten und deshalb gezielt auf gewisse Teile der Anglerschaft losgegangen sind und diese in ein möglichst schlechtes Licht gerückt haben.

Was die beiden aber (vermutlich) verkannt haben ist die "Außenwirkung" ihres Beitrags. Da zumindest einer von beiden (beide?) selbst Angler ist glaube ich kaum, dass er/sie damit erreichen wollten, dass Angeln generell verboten wird. Das aber kann vor dem Hintergrund dessen wie "beliebt" angeln in der Bevölkerung in Deutschland ist und aufgrund der Macht der Tierschutzverbände im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern die "langfristige" Folge sein, nur weil man auf die reißerischen Elemente nicht verzichten wollte und man so gegen eine gewissen Gruppe weniger "Munition" gehabt hätte.

Letztlich sieht man was passiert, wenn die Angler "gegeneinander" arbeiten anstatt an einem Strang zu ziehen. Man kann vielleicht die Gruppe, die einem persönlich nicht so "angenehm" ist, vors Schienbein treten aber die Folgen müssen die Angler dann zusammen tragen ....


Gruß Peter


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

#6Ausgezeichnetes Gegenstück zu der populistischen TV-Sendung (nur angeblich Doku?)"Hobby mit Widerhaken"!!!
Schade halt, dass das Volk viel lieber demagogisch aufgebauten Feindbildern nachjagt und sich Sentimentalitäten hingibt als auch die Stimme der Wissenschaft zu hören /zu lesen...
Schön wäre es, wenn Herr Arlinghaus seine Arbeit so präsentieren könnte, dass auch er von einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zu Kenntnis genommen würde, aber das geht mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ohne des Sinnes beraubt zu werden...
Wenigstens gibt er uns "saufenden inhumanen und barbarischen Dummköpfen"(@all-> soll Ironie sein) ein wenig Selbstbewußtsein mit auf den "Kreuzzug gegen das Gutmenschentum".
Dafür DICKES DANKESCHÖN!!!


----------



## macman (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Respekt vor den Brief, 
  Was ich als erstes mal raus lese ist die Tatsache das ein von uns Bürgern bezahlter TV-Sender, der sich öffentlich rechtlich nennt, eine Sogenannte Doku ausstrahlt wo Tatsachen verdreht werden, die Worte von genannten Experten verdreht und hintergangen werden. Nur um ein 45 min. aufpuscherichen Film zu zeigen. Da stell ich mir die Frage: Hat da wohl einer mehr bezahlt …?
  Ich bin sprachlos und schockiert….. 

  Selbst wenn der NDR eine Klarstellung ausstrahlt und Werbung dafür macht finde ich den Ruf Geschädigt für den NDR wie auch für jeden Angler. 
  Jede Sendung oder Artikel die von Herrn Rau wie auch von Herrn Wendler sind, stelle ich in Zweifel auf Richtigkeit. 

  Den Brief sehe ich selber als Klarstellung zwischen Hernn Arlinghaus und dem NDR. Auch wenn er mir absolut gefällt.


  Ich sage nur Danke an Herrn Arlinghaus 

  [FONT=&quot]Danke an das AB-Team, sonst hätte ich von dem Brief nichts [/FONT]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass Ihnen der Beitrag "verunglückt" ist!





Das denke ich auch.

Unabhängig davon, für wie sachlich und fachlich peinlich ich dieses Werk halte, die Intention des Autors und sicher auch Anglers war vermutlich in erster Linie, vermeintliche "Mißstände" anzuprangern, die ihn einerseits in gewissem Maße auch "privatmoralisch" umtrieben und die er andererseits in vorauseilendem Gehorsam, quasi als Schulterschluß mit einem diffusen, grünideologisch verbrämten Zeitgeist anerkannt bekommen wollte, ohne das dabei in letzter Konsequenz durchdacht war, wohin die Reise geht bzw. wie sehr sich diese wohlfeile Anbiederung in der hier gezeigten Form als Schuß in's eigene Knie herausstellen könnte.

Man darf gespannt sein, ob und in welcher Form es da Reaktionen geben wird.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Der NDR wird freiwillig gar nichts machen!


----------



## marlowe (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Dieser offene Brief ist ziemlich übertrieben. Was für skandalöse Aussagen sollen denn damit angeprangert werden?! Etwa, dass die Journalisten in einer 45 min. Fernsehdokumentation die wissenschaftliche Diskussion nicht umfassend dargelegt haben? Das kann er nicht ernsthaft erwarten.

Für mich liest sich das eher so, dass sich Herr Arlinghaus in seiner akademischen Eitelkeit verletzt sieht - warum auch immer.

Die ganze Sache so aufzublasen ist nicht zielführend, zumal in der Doku und im Artikel C&R nur in seiner perversen Form dargestellt wurde. Ich hätte als Journalist sogar noch deutlich schärfer geschossen (Stichwort: Großkarpfen...).

Das (möglicherweise) sinnvolle C&R, wie es bei Raubfischanglern oder Fliegenfischern  praktiziert wird, wurde in der Doku gerade *nicht* angeschnitten. Mit diesem kontroversen Thema wären die Zuschauer wahrscheinlich überfordert gewesen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Was für skandalöse Aussagen sollen denn damit angeprangert werden?! Etwa, dass ...


Nachlesen, ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265 )
Nachdenken,
Neu posten.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch nochmal meinen größten Respekt!!!!
> 
> Ich habe das an den Bundesverband und alle verfügbaren LV-Adressen versendet, ebenso an Kontakte von mir bei der "Zeit" etc..
> 
> ...



Dickes Danke!!!#h


----------



## marlowe (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachlesen, ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265 )
> Nachdenken,
> Neu posten.



Tja, auch nach einigem Nachdenken finde den Fernsehbericht und den Artikel in der Zeit prima. Meinetwegen können diese Stör- / Welsfarmen auch verboten werden. Ich habe für diese Brüder nichts übrig, nur weil die auch eine Schnur mit Haken ins Wasser werfen.


----------



## thanatos (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Eine Sternstunde des Anglerboards. Ich habe es ohne zu atmen gelesen.
> Dank an Professor Arglinghaus!!
> 
> Und jetzt: Die Antwort von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.


 :c:cruhe in Frieden


----------



## Deep Down (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

@marlowe
Du fällst eben vordergründig genau auf den Effekt rein, mit dem eine Stimmungsmache gegen das Angeln insgesamt transportiert werden soll!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Tja, auch nach einigem Nachdenken finde den Fernsehbericht und den Artikel in der Zeit prima. Meinetwegen können diese Stör- / Welsfarmen auch verboten werden. Ich habe für diese Brüder nichts übrig, nur weil die auch eine Schnur mit Haken ins Wasser werfen.



Anscheinend hast du das Thema schon nicht verstanden.


"Haben Fische eigentlich auch Schmerzen"

das ist die Frage, unter der Intention deren Beantwortung diese Doku gedreht wurde.
Vielleicht denkst du vor diesem Hintergrund nochmal darüber nach.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Nabend,


Deep Down schrieb:


> @marlowe
> Du fällst eben vordergründig genau auf den Effekt rein, mit dem eine Stimmungsmache gegen das Angeln insgesamt transportiert werden soll!


 Auch Netztbeschmutzer haben anscheinend so ihre Anhänger.


----------



## thanatos (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch nochmal meinen größten Respekt!!!!
> 
> Ich habe das an den Bundesverband und alle verfügbaren LV-Adressen versendet, ebenso an Kontakte von mir bei der "Zeit" etc..
> 
> ...


 
#6 lobenswert deine Bemühung ,aber glaubst du im Ernst,daß
       Menschen die einfach nur unter einem Deckmäntelchen
anderen in die Suppe spucken wollen sich die Mühe machen es zu lesen?Ich glaub nicht.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Auch Netztbeschmutzer haben anscheinend so ihre Anhänger.


 

Und was macht man mit solchen,aussortieren und zum feind schicken sollten sie beim überlaufen fallen,brauch man sich auch nicht mehr die hände schmutzig machen man läßt sie einfach liegen.


|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Zum Feind überlaufen?? Diese Hinterherhechler?!

Ist ist doch viel schlimmer- die Feinde haben wir in den eigenen Reihen!!


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Zum Feind überlaufen?? Diese Hinterherhechler?!
> 
> Ist ist doch viel schlimmer- die Feinde haben wir in den eigenen Reihen!!


 
Klar raus aus'n graben und aufs Schlachtfeld schubsen und gute Reise wünschen.

Mit Worten und co.erreichst du gar nix gegen diese,die sind so vernagelt im Kopp das du mit dem ganzen Eisen Stahlbeton giessen kannst. 

Wartet mal noch paar Jahre ab,wir befinden uns gerade erst am anfang,der große Knall kommt noch.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



gründler schrieb:


> ...aussortieren und zum feind schicken...


Wollen die nicht haben!
Deren Truppe ist effizient.
Die versauen sie sicherlich nicht mit den Obrigkeitsdemütigen, Total-Verwirrten & Nixpeilern aus unseren Reihen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Dieser offene Brief ist ziemlich übertrieben.Nein..er ist lese-und beachtenswert!Was für skandalöse Aussagen sollen denn damit angeprangert werden?! Etwa, dass die Journalisten in einer 45 min. Fernsehdokumentation die wissenschaftliche Diskussion nicht umfassend dargelegt haben? Das kann er nicht ernsthaft erwarten.Wenn es denn mal eine solche gewesen wäre...war
> es aber nicht.Das ganze wurde anscheinend bewusst und zielgerichtet einseitig dargestellt.
> 
> Für mich liest sich das eher so, dass sich Herr Arlinghaus in seiner akademischen Eitelkeit verletzt sieht - warum auch immer.Es geht hier nicht um Eitelkeit,sondern um das bewusste Vorenthalten von Fakten und plumpe Meinungsmache seitens C.R.
> ...



Mir scheint das hier gerade jemand anders mit dem Thema überfordert ist.#d


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Moin,

ich habe auch eine eher differenziert-kritische Meinung zum offenen Brief - es sind bspw. Aspekte der Angelethik und Bestandspflege bemüht worden, die auf in Deutschland unterschiedlichste Gewässer überhaupt nicht allgemeingültig anzuwenden sind.

Die persönliche Meinung zu Sachverhalten - sei sie noch so wissenschaftlich angedeutet - oder sogar fundiert - trifft eindeutig nicht den Argumentations-Strang der "Gegenseite".

Die Schmerzfähigkeit ist von KEINER Seite bisher hinreichend geklärt worden.

Juristisch bleibt also die Subsummierung der Fische unter "Wirbeltiere" WEITERHIN völlig unangetastet  - und somit gilt die stringente, klare Recht-Sprechung und Auffasung , dass 

"Einem Wirbeltier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen zugefügt werden dürfen".

Die Argumente eines Schmerz-Skeptikers sind dabei bis auf weiteres - völlig irrelevant .

Solange nicht der Status eines unanfechtbaren Gutachters vor Gericht angestrebt/erreicht wurde, ändert sich an der juristischen Beurteilung gar nichts.

Ich würde daher eindringlich davor warnen, den guten Text des Herrn Professor als rechtsverbindlich anzusehen und sich darauf zu berufen.

Es gibt Urteile, die sich eben bei Extrem - Verhaltensweisen von Anglern klar an eine "Quälbarkeit" von Fischen orientieren.

Auch (noch) wissenschaftliche Meinung schützt vor aktuell gesetzlich begründeter Strafe nicht.

Den Brief sehe ich daher als guten Anfang für ein Fundament, Reformen durchsetzen zu können.

Dafür müssen aber sämtliche Angelvertretungen zusammenstehen...was sehr schwierig wird, bei differenzierter und somit nicht-homogenen Meinungsvielfalt, wie Angeln korrekt auszusehen habe.

Bis auf Weiteres bleibt es also bei der herrschenden Rechtsauffassung bzgl. aktueller Rechts-Sprechungen.

Den Brief sehe ich als einen wichtigen ersten Schritt an.

R.S.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Servus,
habe mir gerade den offenen Brief durchgelesen und ich muß nach 45 Minuten intensiven Lesens konstatieren, das dieser Dr.Arlinghaus in die/meine Anglerwelt passt.
Es liest sich flüssig/schlüssig und die fundiert wissenschaftliche Betrachtung - welche ich von einem Wissenschaftler erwarte - kommt nicht zu kurz. Trotzdem konnte ich in all seinen Absätzen dem Thema / den Themen folgen und verstehen, 
was bei Wissenschaftlern ja nicht immer der Fall ist.

Dieses Papier, entstanden durch eine polarisierende Reportage 
des "Gutanglers" Rau und einer wohl populistisch agierenden Redaktion, 
ist - kann und muß für alle, denen an Veränderungen gelegen ist, genau die richtige Arbeitsgrundlage sein.
Motivation
Argumentation
Antrieb

Auch von mir DANKE!

PS: Bei so manchem Kommentar im hiesigen Faden, kommen mir doch Zweifel, das der gesamte Brief gelesen und verstanden wurde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Den Brief sehe ich als einen wichtigen ersten Schritt an.
> 
> R.S.


Das ist genau der Punkt - Und auch genau das, was leider die letzten 30 Jahre gefehlt hat und damit viel Potential vergeben wurde, bzw. mit Drosse und Konsorten viel Anglerfeindliches aufgebaut..

Daher SEHR GUT, dass es nun wenigstens einen ersten Schritt gibt!!


----------



## acker (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Danke an Herrn Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus , so einen Prof hätte ich gerne zu meinen Studienzeiten gehabt #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3998466#post3998466


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt - Und auch genau das, was leider die letzten 30 Jahre gefehlt hat und damit viel Potential vergeben wurde, bzw. mit Drosse und Konsorten viel Anglerfeindliches aufgebaut..
> 
> Daher SEHR GUT, dass es nun wenigstens einen ersten Schritt gibt!!




Nutzt aber nichts wenn der Weg nicht weitergegangen wird...

Wie gesagt,nen schönes und gut zu lesendes Statement,verfehlt allerdings komplett die Leute die es eigentlich lesen sollten.
Da kann dieser Beitrag oder auch Brief noch so oft verlinkt werden,bei Leuten die ihre Meinung haben kommt er nicht an,und die breite Masse hat keinen Bezug/Elan das alles zu lesen und/oder zu verstehen.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Nutzt aber nichts wenn der Weg nicht weitergegangen wird...


 

Der Weg kann von uns allen weitergangen werden,in dem man darüber redet es verlinkt verbreitet auisdruckt auf Versammlungen anspricht.....etc. 

So wie man uns 35J. das Gehirn gewaschen hat kann man auch anderen das Gehirn waschen.

#h


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Richtig,der Weg !kann! weitergegangen werden,die Frage ist trotzdem ob selbiges passiert?


----------



## Sharpo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe auch eine eher differenziert-kritische Meinung zum offenen Brief - es sind bspw. Aspekte der Angelethik und Bestandspflege bemüht worden, die auf in Deutschland unterschiedlichste Gewässer überhaupt nicht allgemeingültig anzuwenden sind.
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft wie man einen offenen Brief mit irgendwelche Rechtsgrundlagen in Verbindung bringen kann?
Herr Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus hat hier Stellung zu der NDR Doku bezogen und unter anderem seinewissenschaftliche Arbeit dargelegt.

Ein Richter kann diese wissenschaftl. Arbeit überhaupt nicht bewerten. Er ist dafür kein Fachmann.
Jedoch hat Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus auch dazu etwas geschrieben.....und auch die Gefahr diesbezüglich.

Einfach nochmal lesen Kollege.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Richtig,der Weg !kann! weitergegangen werden,die Frage ist trotzdem ob selbiges passiert?



Die Frage, die sich jeder stellen sollte ist
ob man den Weg selbst gehen will, oder wie immer - die anderen Losloofen lässt |wavey:


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich jeder stellen sollte ist
> ob man den Weg selbst gehen will, oder wie immer - die anderen Losloofen lässt |wavey:



War jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob ich nen "Good Post" gebe oder dich zitiere.

Hast mit diesem Post eig. alles gesagt und sogar mir den Wind aus den Segeln genommen.

Mfg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Eben!!
Da man als Angler von Verbänden und Vereinen nichts erwarten kann, muss jeder Angler eben das Schreiben selber weiterverbreiten - da ist jeder selber in Verantwortung!!


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben!!
> Da man als Angler von Verbänden und Vereinen nichts erwarten kann, muss jeder Angler eben das Schreiben selber weiterverbreiten - da ist jeder selber in Verantwortung!!



Es gibt auch Verbände die das zeitnah weiterverbreiten
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos

Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt |supergri


----------



## marlowe (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du das Thema schon nicht verstanden.
> 
> 
> "Haben Fische eigentlich auch Schmerzen"
> ...



Ich finde es ziemlich anmaßend, dass Du mir hier Verständnisprobleme unterstellst. 

Hast Du denn die richtige Antwort parat? 
Ich gehe jedenfalls (vorsichtshalber) davon aus, dass Fische Schmerzen und Stress empfinden, und ich richte meine Angelei danach aus. 
Was ist gegen diese Meinung einzuwenden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Verbände die das zeitnah weiterverbreiten
> http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt |supergri



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - und sicher hast Du das von Deinem LV  oder BV dank deren erstklassiger Arbeit bekommen und nicht etwa hier mitgekriegt...

Eine Schwalbe macht keinen Sommer - und ne Güllegrube pumpt man von aussen ab und versucht nicht, sie von innen leer zu schaufeln..

Viel wichtiger ist aber der Brief, der Inhalt, und das weiterzuverbreiten.

Da bin ich jedem, selbst Verbandlern dankbar, die das machen.

Und habe deswegen ja auch den BV und alle LV angeschrieben und darauf hingewiesen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich anmaßend, dass Du mir hier Verständnisprobleme unterstellst.
> 
> Hast Du denn die richtige Antwort parat?
> Ich gehe jedenfalls (vorsichtshalber) davon aus, dass Fische Schmerzen und Stress empfinden, und ich richte meine Angelei danach aus.
> Was ist gegen diese Meinung einzuwenden?


Hast du den Artikel wirklich gelesen und verstanden?

Daraus zitiert:


> Fische erfahren während des Fang- und Handlingvorgangs zweifellos Stress und durch den Haken eine Verletzung. Jeder verantwortungsbewusster Angler – und das ist die Mehrheit der Angler – möchte diese Einflüsse durch angemessene Gerätewahl und behutsames Handling vermeiden, unabhängig davon, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht (Arlinghaus et al. 2009a).





> Was folgt für die Legitimation des Angelns, wenn man nach Rau & Wendler Fische behandeln soll, als ob sie Schmerzen empfinden?
> Nach derzeitiger Interpretation des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes, die Rau & Wendler im Film teilen, gibt es im Grunde zwei Anglertypen:
> Die ethisch und moralisch Legitimierten - wie Rau selbst - schlachten ihren Fang, die unethischen setzen ihn vorsätzlich zurück.
> 
> ...





> Insofern ist aus Sicht der Fische der Rausche Anglertyp der problematischere. Es ist nicht ohne Weiteres nachvollziehbar, warum die Absicht des Anglers, Leben zu nehmen, moralisch grundsätzlich überlegener sein soll als eine, die sich um das Überleben von Fischen sorgt, wie das z. B. beim ökologisch begründbaren Fangen und Zurücksetzen untermaßiger oder wertvoller großer Laichfische in natürlich reproduzierenden Populationen der Fall ist.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Schwalbe macht keinen Sommer - und ne Güllegrube pumpt man von aussen ab und versucht nicht, sie von innen leer zu schaufeln..



Ist angekommen - Grosskotz

Davon ab, habe ich sogar eine Mail erhalten, in welche auf den offenen Brief verlinkt wurde - und nicht ins AB - welche Wunder

Aber das willst du ja nicht lesen, ist ja alles die gleiche Soße.

Dann lieber mit nem Knüppel druff und weiter in Selbstgefälligkeit dem eigenen Gusto folgend alles ignorieren, was der eigenen Ideologie entgegensteht.

PS: Dieser Beitrag kann nach lesen und verstehen gern gelöscht werden weil oT #6


----------



## Deep Down (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Nochmals:

Dieser Brief ist eine Offenbarung und er hat ihn an die Tür genagelt, damit ihn jeder lesen, verstehen und danach handeln kann!

Also lest und handelt!

Von mir hat der NDR daraufhin unter Bezugnahme auf diesen Brief heute nochmal Post bekommen! Die müssen es einfach zu spüren bekommen!


----------



## mathei (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wirklich brutal viel zu lesen, aber es lohnt sich.
> Super Arbeit #6


nach 15 std. arbeit nur die hälfte gelesen. dat war schon mal gut. liegt jetzt auf halde und wird später durchgeackert.


----------



## marlowe (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel wirklich gelesen und verstanden?
> 
> Daraus zitiert:
> 
> Insofern ist aus Sicht der Fische der Rausche Anglertyp der problematischere. Es ist nicht ohne Weiteres nachvollziehbar, warum die Absicht des Anglers, Leben zu nehmen, moralisch grundsätzlich überlegener sein soll als eine, die sich um das Überleben von Fischen sorgt, wie das z. B. beim ökologisch begründbaren Fangen und Zurücksetzen untermaßiger oder wertvoller großer Laichfische in natürlich reproduzierenden Populationen der Fall ist.



Dieser Aspekt von C&R wurde in der NDR Dokumentation nicht angeprangert - noch nicht einmal erwähnt!

Warum also die Aufregung und so ein aufgeblasener Brief?

Und übrigens: Wer wertvolle, große Laichfische schonen will, der beangelt sie nicht. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## wutzwatz (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Nutzt aber nichts wenn der Weg nicht weitergegangen wird...
> 
> Wie gesagt,nen schönes und gut zu lesendes Statement,verfehlt allerdings komplett die Leute die es eigentlich lesen sollten.
> Da kann dieser Beitrag oder auch Brief noch so oft verlinkt werden,bei Leuten die ihre Meinung haben kommt er nicht an,und die breite Masse hat keinen Bezug/Elan das alles zu lesen und/oder zu verstehen.



Jawoll, sehe ich auch so: Der Schaden ist durch diese unselige Reportage schon angerichtet, es wird nicht gelingen, da noch was dran zu ändern. Leider.
Keine Gegendarstellung könnte auch nur annähernd so viele Menschen erreichen, wie ein TV-Beitrag mit einem bestimmten Ziel, erstellt von gelernten Medienprofis. Da kann ich als Angler, Vereins- oder Verbandsvorsitzender noch so lange mit der Meinung eines Wissenschaftlers winken.
ABER: Ich kann mir seine Argumente merken und sie bei Bedarf dem präsentieren, der mich auf diesem Feld angreifen möchte.

Davon abgesehen: Ist das (Schmerzempfinden der Fische) tatsächlich DAS Feld, warum wir Angler ins Kreuzfeuer geraten? Das glaube ich nicht. 
Es ist vielmehr die Tatsache, dass wir Angler halt einfach eine Minderheit sind, in eine Nische gedrängt werden können und was in der Nische sitzt, kann prima mit dem Pantoffel erschlagen werden. Das auch noch medienwirksam, denn irdendwie muss die Sendezeit ja voll werden...


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ist angekommen - Grosskotz
> 
> Davon ab, habe ich sogar eine Mail erhalten, in welche auf den offenen Brief verlinkt wurde - und nicht ins AB - welche Wunder
> 
> ...



Hoffe mal es bleibt stehen,verstehe zwar den Kontext nicht aber Kritik muss man äussern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Dieser Aspekt von C&R wurde in der NDR Dokumentation nicht angeprangert - noch nicht einmal erwähnt!
> 
> Warum also die Aufregung und so ein aufgeblasener Brief?
> 
> Und übrigens: Wer wertvolle, große Laichfische schonen will, der beangelt sie nicht. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Gerne nochmal:



> Was folgt für die Legitimation des Angelns, wenn man nach Rau & Wendler Fische behandeln soll, als ob sie Schmerzen empfinden?
> Nach derzeitiger Interpretation des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes, die Rau & Wendler im Film teilen, gibt es im Grunde zwei Anglertypen:
> Die ethisch und moralisch Legitimierten - wie Rau selbst - schlachten ihren Fang, die unethischen setzen ihn vorsätzlich zurück.
> 
> ...


----------



## marlowe (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerne nochmal:



Hast Du auch ne eigene Meinung?


----------



## crisis (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ich finde es schade, dass hier Leute, die den Brief von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus, oder Passagen daraus, eher kritisch sehen, sofort attackiert werden, teilweise jenseits des guten Tons. Wer von den Herren Rau und Wendler die Beachtung beider Seiten fordert muss diesen Maßstab auch bei sich anwenden. Nur so kann man auch Nicht-Angler überzeugen, und die stellen die große Mehrheit in unserer Demokratie dar. Alles andere ist Polemik.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Hast Du auch ne eigene Meinung?



Es ist üblich, sich in Streitgespächen mit wissenschaftlichen Inhalten auf Fachleute der jeweiligen Gebiete zu berufen. Für mich ist damit auch seine Meinung erkennbar.

Deine Meinung ist auch erkennbar. Aber sie ist halt falsch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast du den Artikel wirklich gelesen und verstanden?
> 
> Daraus zitiert:


 
Bei aller Wertschätzung dessen, was Arlinghaus schreibt, muss man das schon etwas im Detail betrachten:

Seine Einschätzung bzgl. des Schmerzempfindens von Fischen klingt für mich als Nicht-Experten schlüssig. Andere Wissenschaftler kommen zu anderen Ergebnissen und was nun richtig ist, müssen diese Experten unter sich ausmachen. Da sind wir Angler bestenfalls interessierte Zaungäste.

Sein Statement bzgl. Tod und Leben ist nicht ganz schlüssig, denn letztendlich rankt sich ja die ganze Diskussion um die Frage, ob das Fischen ohne Entnahmeabsicht zu rechtfertigen ist. Man will ja dem Angler das Recht zum Angeln ohne prinzipielle Verwertungsabsicht absprechen, also würde sich die Frage in der Praxis gar nicht stellen. Dass Entnahmepflicht Unfug ist, sollte außer Frage stehen. die kollidiert aber bereits heute mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

Und die Antwort auf die Frage, was Angeln unter der Annahme des Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen legitimiert, ist die gleiche, die die Jagd legitimiert. Nur sieht der Angler halt nicht zwangsläufig, welcher Fisch sich am Köder zu schaffen macht und daraus ergibt sich das selektive Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich anmaßend, dass Du mir hier Verständnisprobleme unterstellst.
> 
> Hast Du denn die richtige Antwort parat?
> Ich gehe jedenfalls (vorsichtshalber) davon aus, dass Fische Schmerzen und Stress empfinden, und ich richte meine Angelei danach aus.
> Was ist gegen diese Meinung einzuwenden?



Wenn du wirklich denkst, das du beim Angeln Fischen Schmerzen oder Stress zufügst, hast du dann nicht eindeutig das falsche Hobby? Ich mein, du quälst ja den Fisch mit Vorsatz, deiner Denkweise nach. Wie willst du deine Angelei so ausrichten, den Fischen den angeblichen Stress zu ersparen? Angelst du ohne Haken??

Sorry für's OT, aber er wäre bei Petra sicher besser aufgehoben als hier.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



crisis schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass hier Leute, die den Brief von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus, oder Passagen daraus, eher kritisch sehen, sofort attackiert werden,...



Auf ein bestimmtes Maß an _Fakten_ muss man sich aber für eine Diskussion schon einlassen.

Der Eine hat nix gegen das Anglen auf Mega-Stör & Co. wie im Film, 
der Andere ist gegen jeden Forellensee, jedes releasen, etc.; 
ok, muss man (leider) mit leben.

_Rein sachlich gibt es so einige Dinge an dem Film, 
die stehen, 
egal wo man selbst mit seiner Meinung steht_:
Manipulativer Aufbau, Angebl. Schwerpunkt Schmerzempfinden wird gar nicht zum Schwerpunkt & dann auch noch verzerrt dargestellt, etc., etc.
Ist minutiös im anderen Thread herausgearbeitet worden.

Wenn so Jungs wie marlowe aber immer wieder bei Adam & Eva anfangen, gibt es keine Diskussion.
(gehört eigentlich -wenn- sowieso in den anderen Thread zur Doku selbst)

Ich unterstelle darüber hinaus, 
das ist entweder pure Dummheit
oder bewusstes Zerschiessen eines Themas.

- Kritik am Arlinghaus-Brief; Feuer frei! Auch dazu ist dieser Thread da.
- "Die Doku war doch eigentlich toll"; bitte nicht hier sondern im anderen Thread, 
ABER DANN AUCH MAL ZUVOR ETWAS DAZU LESEN UND WENIGSTENS VERSUCHEN ZU VERSTEHEN!


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

So manche Feinheiten aus diesem Text erschliessen sich mir erst jetzt |kopfkrat

Das gibt noch so ein Abendfüllendes Thema.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Thomas

um bei Bildern zu bleiben:
eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer, aber sie macht den Anfang! 
Womit ich wahrlich nicht in Euphorie verfallen will.

Und für die, die Fischen unbedingt Schmerzempfinden andichten wollen, wenn ihr diese Meinung habt, ist das doch ok, wo ist das Problem?

Übrigens danke an den Herrn Professor ( nich du Tinca:m)
der mit der Arbeitsgruppe Besatzfisch schon frühzeitig die Möglichkeit eröffnete via Mail Info's zur Forschung zu bekommen ( naja soweit man sie versteht) und die Veröffentlichungen zu verfolgen. Und das klappt, regelmäßig flattert der das Neueste ins Fach:
Zu dem offenen Brief muss ich nix sagen, da ist alles gesagt.
Wenigstens ein Team , was Deutschland weit was Vernünftiges macht.

Gruß A.


Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein Team , was Deutschland weit was Vernünftiges macht.
> 
> Gruß A.
> 
> ...


So isses.......


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Einer der Kernsätze:


> Wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisfortschritt basiert spätestens seit Popper  auf dem Falsifizierungsprinzip. Entsprechend sind zu falsifizierende  Hypothesen als Nullhypothesen neutral oder negativ zu formulieren.  Sodann sind Daten zu sammeln, die prinzipiell in der Lage sind, die  Nullhypothese zu widerlegen. Solange die Widerlegung nicht gelingt, gilt  die Nullhypothese als bestätigt.
> Die korrekt formulierte und empirisch untersuchbare Nullhypothese lautet:
> „Fische empfinden keine Schmerzen“ (Arlinghaus & Schwab 2011).
> 
> ...


Das steht erstmal im Raum und leuchtet auch jedem ein,oder?

Dann noch einmal:
Die Schlussfolgerung der NDR-Dokumentation, Fische angesichts unsicherer  Datenlage so zu behandeln, als empfänden sie Schmerz, entspricht exakt  dem beliebten „Benefit of the Doubt“ Argument bekannter Pro-Fischschmerzwissenschaftlerinnen wie Braithwaite (2010) und Sneddon (2006).


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich gehe jedenfalls (vorsichtshalber) davon aus, dass Fische Schmerzen und Stress empfinden, und ich richte meine Angelei danach aus.
> Was ist gegen diese Meinung einzuwenden?




Da ist überhaupt nichts gegen einzuwenden und ich finde auch die  Schnappatmung derer nicht gut, die eine andere subjektive Meinung nicht  teilen.

Kritisch wird eine Meinung nur dann, wenn man  andersdenkende ablehnt. So wie Du Ablehnung erfährst, und so wie Du den  Trophäen- und Puffanglern Ablehnung entgegenbringst. 



marlowe schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache so aufzublasen ist nicht zielführend, zumal in der Doku und im Artikel C&R nur in seiner perversen Form dargestellt wurde. Ich hätte als Journalist sogar noch deutlich schärfer geschossen (Stichwort: Großkarpfen...).



Was stellt Dich, außer Deiner Meinung, über die Angler, die Du als "pervers" bezeichnest ?


----------



## Lazarus (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Was ist gegen diese Meinung einzuwenden?


Dass sie nicht die richtige ist! :m

Dass  Textverständnis für den Durchschnittsdeutschen eher eine schwierige Disziplin ist, wurde letzens ja in einer Studie erwiesen. Es ist offensichtlich, dass auch hier einige Probleme mit dem Verständnis von Arlinghauses Text haben.

Arlinghaus stellt nämlich klar, dass das Angeln in den im Film gezeigten Großfischpuffs rechtswidrig ist. Eine Ansicht, die in allen anderen Situationen von den selben Leuten als Nestbeschutzung  verdammt wird, die hier vollkommen kritiklos den Brief in den Himmel loben.



> Tatsächlich wurde aber auf das Trophäenangeln in kommerziellen  Angelteichen fokussiert. [..]
> Rechtlich haben wir es mit dem Hobbyangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht und  dem Fehlen eines vernünftigen Grundes für die Zufügung von Schmerzen,  Leiden oder Schäden an Fischen gemäß §1 des Tierschutzgesetzes (TschG)  zu tun. *Den Autoren gebührt Anerkennung für die schonungslose Erinnerung  an diese bekannte, rechtswidrige Praktik.*





> *Abschließende Würdigung*
> [..]
> Natürlich ist das  porträtierte Trophäenangeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht in Angelteichen  nicht zu rechtfertigen [..]


Dass diese (von mir geteilte!) Meinung Arlinghaus' auch andere Randgruppen des Angelns zumindest in eine rechtliche Grauzone rückt, wird hier vor lauter Begeisterung nicht gesehen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Eine sehr gute Gegenantwort vom Prof. mit vielen vielen Argumenten - auch den Schlechten! ;-)



> gibt es im Grunde zwei Anglertypen:
> Die ethisch und moralisch Legitimierten - wie Rau selbst - schlachten ihren Fang, die unethischen setzen ihn vorsätzlich zurück.
> 
> *Tod wird dadurch moralisch über Leben gestellt.*



Diese Begründung ist von vorne bis hinten Murks, da sie eine falsche Schlussfolgerung als Tatsache voranstellt. 

Die beiden *Gegensätze* als "die zwei Anglertypen" darzustellen und daraus eine krumme Schlussfolgerung zu ziehen, wertet Arlinghauses offenen Brief ziemlich ab.

Richtig ist, dass es eine Vielzahl von Typen *zwischen den beiden Extrempositionen* gibt. 

Richtig ist aber auch, dass es durchaus möglich ist, dass der (zurecht) umstrittene Herr Rau durchaus der exakten "Mitte" dieser Angler angehören kann und nicht einem extremen Lager zuzuordenen ist. 

Möglicherweise fischt Herr Rau durchaus ausschließlich und möglichst selektiv auf seinen Küchenfisch, und möchte ungewünschte Beifänge (zu groß, zu klein, weniger gut verwertbar als erwünscht) so gut es eben geht ausschließen. Dieser Verdacht wird dadurch bestärkt, dass Herr Rau im Interview angibt, nicht auf Weißfische zu angeln, da diese für ihn in der Küche uninteressant sind.

Es gibt demnach neben den zwei Anglertypen (die Abschlachter und die Zurücksetzer) noch einen dritten Typen, der einen Teil seiner Fänge schlachtet und einen Teil zurücksetzt. Ich persönlich kenne nur Angler des "Typen 3" und keinen der Extrempositionen.

Auch Arlinghaus bedient sich in seinem Bemühen, den Herrn Rau als Scharlatan zu entlarven, platter Polemik, indem er ihm dem ersten Extremtypen zuschreibt und die Moral dieser Extremposition anzweifelt (und damit Rau selbst). 

Dies ist angesichts der Vorgeschichte allzu menschlich, sollte aber zwischen den Lobeshymnen für die zweifellos gelungene Stellungnahme des Profs nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Und wenn ein User hier richtigerweise anmerkt, dass der sicherste Schutz für einen schonungswürdigen Laichfisch der ist, nicht gezielt darauf zu angeln, sehe ich auch Moderatoren in der Verantwortung diese Kritik zuzulassen - oder vernünftig darauf zu antworten.

*Mein Vorposter schrieb:*


> Dass diese (von mir geteilte!) Meinung Arlinghaus' auch andere Randgruppen des Angelns zumindest in eine rechtliche Grauzone rückt, wird hier vor lauter Begeisterung nicht gesehen.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## pike-81 (22. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Ich finde Arlinghaus immer interessanter und sympathischer. Denke mal in der Schonzeit werde ich mir mal was davon zu Gemüte ziehen. 
Im Thread "Maränenhechte" wurde auch ein Link reingestellt. 
Am besten haben mir diese beiden Stellen gefallen:
-Darüber hinaus ist das Angeln fast schon "essentieller" Teil der Lebensentwürfe vieler Menschen. 
-Angeln sichert mehr Arbeitsplätze als die gesamte sonstige Fischwirtschaft in Deutschland. 
Damit spricht er mir von der Seele. Die erste Aussage trifft auf mich voll und ganz zu. 
Und für meinen damaligen Ausbildungsplatz, war die Tatsache, daß ich Angler bin, ein wichtiges Auswahlkriterium für meinen Chef. 
Petri


----------



## marlowe (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was stellt Dich, außer Deiner Meinung, über die Angler, die Du als "pervers" bezeichnest ?



Ich angle Fische um sie aufzuessen.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Schöner Brief von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus! Auch wenn wir einige Punkte hier nochmal ausdiskutieren müssen 



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich angle Fische um sie aufzuessen.



Hallo marlowe, du stehst mit deinen Aussagen noch ganz am Anfang und hast wohl noch nicht diesen Thread gelesen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265

Und den Brief von Arlinghaus hast du wohl nur grob überflogen.|kopfkrat Er geht doch ausführlich auf alles ein. Ist doch toll das du dich für aktive Sterbehilfe bei Fischen einsetzt und dich dabei auf natürlich fortpflanzende Fischarten beschränkst. Wir möchten alle das es so bleibt, *verstanden*? Da du Besatzfisch ja ablehnst, bist du sicherlich für eine Nachhaltige Art der Angelei.#h


----------



## olafjans (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Dieser Artikel zerstört...besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können (wirklich nicht ). Hab JEDES einzelne Wort gelesen und nicht eines überflogen.
ist rau überhaupt WIRKLICH Angler? Kennt er nicht verhaltensweisen von Fischen, wenn man sie zurücksetzt? Hat er in kleinen Teichen mit eigentlich genug natürlicher Nahrung, nicht wie ich mit Kollegen, schon 3x den SELBEN fisch innerhalb von 2 Std. gefangen? Wenn ich meinem Hund einen Frolic hinwerfe, ihn dann hake (mit selbsthakmontage  ) und aus drille...wieder abmache und ihm wieder einen Frolic hinschmeissen würde... der würde so weit weglaufen, dass ich ihn erst 4 Tage später im Tierheim wieder abholen könnte...völlig ausgemagert, weil er nichts mehr essen würde.
Ich hab auf bekannten Angelvideoportalen einen Hecht gesehen, der eigentlich schon klinisch tot war, 50% einer Körperhelfte tief bis ins Fleisch zerstört...der auf einen Spinner gebissen hat. Welches derart verletzte Säugetier würde überhaupt nur an Nahrungsaufnahme denken? Und wenn man jetzt sagt, der hat aus "angst" "selbstschutz" etc, gebissen, selbst ds hätte ein so verletzter Hund nicht mehr getan.
Ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden? Wenn, dann nicht von der Intensität eines Säugetiers. Seien wir mal realistisch, ein 30 Pfd. Karpfen, der Muscheln knackt etc. und einen Haken in seinem stark verhornten Maul hat, eine Verletzung, die nicht mal blutet, gegen den Zug anschwimmt( Argument von Auwa), der soll die Schmerzen emfpinden, als wenn ich einen Haken in der Unterlippe habe? Dann hat das Vieh aber EIER (kein Rogen...EIER), und wenn der so ne Eier hat, dann kommt der auch klar damit, dass er gekämpft hat, verloren hat und weiter schwimmen darf (wer hat nicht schon in die Fresse bekommen...wenn es ein feirer Kampf war, dann ist doch alles Chico  )


----------



## macman (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wie schon erwähnt von mir, empfinde ich den Brief von Herrn Arlinghaus eher als Klarstellung da er in der Sendung absichtlich falsch zittert und so sein Ruf und seine Arbeit in Misskredit geraten ist. Was ich sehr gut nach vollziehen kann. Ich denke aber auch das jeder Lesser in wie weit er der deutschen Grammatik mächtig ist den Brief nach seiner eigenen Meinung auffasst. Zugegeben, für die meisten wird der Brief sehr anspruchsvoll und lang atmig sein. Ich selber habe verschiedene Passagen doppelt gelesen um auch 100% den Inhalt zu verstehen. 
  Er selber gibt in dem Brief auch seine eigene Meinung zum Thema C&R, Trophäen Jäger usw. ab.
  Das ist sein gutes Recht.

  Ich finde selbst die Einleitung sehr gut. Er weist selbst mit diesem Satz:

  Zitat:
*Darüber hinaus sollen einige ergänzende Gedanken geäußert werden, um zur aktuellen Debatte um die Rechtmäßigkeit und Angemessenheit des Zurücksetzens grundsätzlich entnahmefähiger Fische und zur Klärung der offen gebliebenen Fischschmerzfrage beizutragen.*

  Daraufhin das einige aussagen von ihm ein denk anstoß seien sollen.

  Z.B. 
  Zitat:
*Für die sonstigen Schlussfolgerungen des Films ist die Klärung der Schmerzfrage irrelevant. Jedenfalls soll Raus Sohn wegen der Unsicherheit bezüglich des Fischschmerzes die Fische künftig so behandeln, als empfänden sie Schmerz. Das klingt nett und bedient den gesunden Menschenverstand. Wie wäre die Schlussfolgerung wohl ausgefallen, wenn man davon ausgegangen wäre, dass Fische keine Schmerzen empfinden?*

  Soll heißen:? was wäre für ein Erscheinungsbild entstanden wenn Herr Rau im Umkehrschluss seinen Sohn gesagt hätte, das ER alle Fische so behandeln soll als ob sie *KEIN* Schmerz empfinden.?

Herr Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus beruht sich in dem Brief auf Fakten und Fakt ist das es wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen ist das Fische Schmerz empfinden aber auch das es wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen ist das Fische kein Schmerz empfinden. Wissenschaftlich ist bis jetzt belegt das Fische keinen Schmerz im Umfang (gleich) wie Menschen  empfinden. Er selber sagt daher zur Sendung aus:

*Aus meiner Sicht hätte es beiden Publikationen (Rau 2013, Rau & Wendler 2013) gut getan, wenn die verschiedenen Themen mit etwas mehr Sachlichkeit angegangen worden wären. Gewisse Aussagen lassen die nötige Tiefe und Differenziertheit vermissen. Die Verkennung und in Teilen Falschdarstellung der Datenlage zu wesentlichen fischereibiologischen Themen ist besonders problematisch.*

*Wenn man genau hinschaut, ist das Schmerzthema für Rau & Wendler vor allem Mittel zum Zweck. Die porträtierten Angler und ihr Handeln werden durch die Offenhaltung der Schmerzfrage überzeugender kriminalisiert, beim Zuschauer soll wegen der offensichtlichen Tierquälerei an Fischen und der fehlenden Empathie einiger Protagonisten ein Gefühl des Ekels aufkommen. Dazu bedarf es des vermeintlichen Schmerzes auf Seiten des Fisches und einer unmoralischen Intention des angelnden Akteurs. 

Rau & Wendler inszenieren beides ausgezeichnet, einige Filmsequenzen sind emotional sehr schwer zu ertragen.*

  Ist der Meinung von HerrnArlinghaus Über die Sendung noch was zuzufügen?


----------



## Ich geh angeln (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Bei so viel Jubel traue ich mich fast nicht, den Text zu hinterfragen. Ich tue es aber natürlich trotzdem.
> 
> Professor Arlinghaus spricht sich kategorisch gegen das im Film thematisierte C&R in Großfischpuffs aus. Ich könnte mir aber Vorstellen, dass er für die bemühte Abgrenzung dieser Anlagen zum 'gewöhnlichen' C&R nicht nur von mir Widerspruch bekommen wird:
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz.


 Dass die Intention eines jeden Anglers (auch des Kochtopfanglers) der „Spaß“ ist, geht aus seinem Text schon hervor. Genauso wie, dass dieser moralischen Konflikt nicht eineindeutig zu lösen ist, und sich jeder Angler selbst mit dieser Frage auseinandersetzen muss. Die einzige konsequente Reaktion wäre tatsächlich, wie Du es sagst, das Angeln komplett einzustellen. (Was natürlich weltfremd ist). Die „moralisch fragwürdige“ Intention rechtfertigt aber noch lange nicht die moralische Gleichstellung beider „C&R-Angelarten“. Und die Antwort warum, gibt er auch, und zwar genau wie Du es „zitierst“. Denn der Sinn des Lebens als Fisch in einem Trophäen-Teich, sprich zu leben, nur um gefangen, wieder freigelassen und wieder gefangen zu werden, verglichen mit einem freilebenden Fisch, dessen Sinn des Lebens eindeutig umfangreicher ist (wie z.b. das „Reproduzieren“), kann man moralisch zweifelsohne gegeneinander abwägen. Spricht die Grundintention (Spaß) beider C&R-Anglertypen ist identisch, nur zu welchem Preis wird sie befriedigt? Und dass er das nicht näher erläutern muss, ist selbsterklärend...zumindest für jedem vernünftigen Angler.
 Deine Argumentation, mit der Du den Text in Frage stellen möchtest, nach dem Motto „Übel bleibt Übel“, hinkt also etwas. Ich parke auch manchmal falsch, deswegen jage ich aber noch lange keine anderen  Autos in die Luft


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Gegenantwort vom Prof. mit vielen vielen Argumenten - auch den Schlechten! ;-)
> 
> 
> *"Tod wird dadurch moralisch über Leben gestellt.*"
> ...



Hier hat Arlinghaus in der Tat etwas die Spur verloren. Jedoch nicht in der (von mir blau markierten) Kernaussage. 

Durch den Zwang, gefangene Fische töten zu müssen, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu kollidieren, wird in der Tat der Tod eines Lebewesens moralisch über dessen Leben gestellt. 
Töten zu müssen, um die vorhergehende Handlung des Angelns zu rechtfertigen, hat schon einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack. 

Daraufhin die Angler in zwei, nur durch Minderheiten vertretene Gruppen, aufzuteilen und die dritte, weitaus größere schlicht zu unterschlagen, hat durchaus populistische Züge, die der gesamten Argumentation eher schaden als nutzen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Durch den Zwang, gefangene Fische töten zu müssen, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu kollidieren, wird in der Tat der Tod eines Lebewesens moralisch über dessen Leben gestellt.



Diese Schussfolgerung für sich allein gestellt, hört sich in der tat skandalös an. Allerdings nur wenn man - wie Arlinghaus - ignoriert, dass dieses Gesetz eigentlich auf die *Fangabsicht* des Anglers abzielt. 

Wenn im Gesetzestext stehen würde: "Man darf nur auf Fische angeln, die man zu entnehmen gedenkt, da der einzige legitime Grund für den Fang der Verzehr des Fisches oder die Hege des Gewässers ist." - dann wäre es das Gleiche, nur dass man das Pferd von hinten aufgezäunt hätte - und perverse Interpretationen wie in Bayern nicht abgedruckt würden.

Aufgrund der aktuellen Gesetzeslage wird so getan, als müsste der Angler erst nachdenken, sobald er den Fang in der Hand halte. Dies unterstellt, dass Angeln nicht selektiv ist. Bestimmte Angelmethoden sind aber ziemlich seletektiv. 



> Töten zu müssen, um die vorhergehende Handlung des Angelns zu rechtfertigen, hat schon einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack.



Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus.

Der Angler muss sich grundsätzlich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum er z.B. den Jerk durchs Wasser zieht, wenn er jeden Hecht im Küchenformat wieder zurück setzt. Andere Gründe für die Jerkzuppelei, als den Gedanken des Verzehrs, reisst Arlinghaus kurz an - sie überzeugen aber nicht wirklich, wenn man sie allein betrachtet.

Das "Argument", dass aus Fischsicht der "Spaßangler" die bessere Wahl ist, da er seinen Fang wieder zurück setzt, habe ich übrigens das letzte mal von einem anderen Hechtangler gehört. Ich tötete meine Köderfische vor dem Angeln, er andere nicht. Nach dem Angeln setzte er den noch lebenden Köfi wieder ins Wasser, ich die Leiche.
Aus Fischsicht hatte der Köder meines Kollegen sehr viel mehr Glück als meiner, da er eine Chance hatte. 

Ich habe für mich aber trotzdem in diesem Fall den Tod sehr viel moralischer als das Leben gewertet.

Andere Angler gehen den konsequenten Weg und verzichten ganz auf Köderfisch. Zweifellos ist dieser Typ Angler den Rotaugen am liebsten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe für mich aber trotzdem in diesem Fall den Tod sehr viel moralischer als das Leben gewertet.



Genau das ist der Punkt. 

Das töten eines Lebewesens muss man nicht zuletzt vor seinem eigenen Gewissen vertreten. Du hast bezüglich Deiner Gewissenswahl halt das Glück, dass es der gesetzlichen Ausrichtung entspricht. Für mich wäre die Entscheidung schwieriger.


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ich geh angeln schrieb:


> Dass die Intention eines jeden Anglers (auch des Kochtopfanglers) der „Spaß“ ist, geht aus seinem Text schon hervor. Genauso wie, dass dieser moralischen Konflikt nicht eineindeutig zu lösen ist, und sich jeder Angler selbst mit dieser Frage auseinandersetzen muss. Die einzige konsequente Reaktion wäre tatsächlich, wie Du es sagst, das Angeln komplett einzustellen.


Natürlich ist der Spaß, die Freude am Angeln, für die allermeisten Angler der Grund, warum sie ihr Hobby ausüben. Das klingt ja auch im Film von Rau immer wieder an.
Dagegen ist auch überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, weder moralisch noch von Seiten des Tierschutzgesetzes.

Es muss keineswegs auf das Angeln verzichtet werden, _falls_ es neben dem "Spaß an der Sache" auch noch einem höheren Zweck dient, dieser wird primär der Verzehr der Beute sein, wobei es auch andere Gründe geben könnte, wie die Gewässerhege.

Solange das TierSchG in der bestehenden Form über unserem Tun steht,  nutzt es nichts, wenn von Arlinghaus C&R-Praktiken, wie das im Brief thematisierte Zanderangeln, mit Scheinargumenten verteidigt werden, in diesem Falle damit, die Fische seien toxisch belastet und könnten deshalb nicht verwertet werden. Das weiß der Angler schließlich schon im voraus, es gibt also keinen Grund überhaupt erst auf diese Zander zu fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



> Solange das TierSchG in der bestehenden Form über unserem Tun steht, nutzt es nichts, wenn von Arlinghaus C&R-Praktiken, wie das im Brief thematisierte Zanderangeln, mit Scheinargumenten verteidigt werden, in diesem Falle damit, die Fische seien toxisch belastet und könnten deshalb nicht verwertet werden


Falsche Darstellung.
Im Text steht klar dass es um KAPITALE Raubfische geht, die als Ende der Nahrungskette höher belastet sind.

Dass also, wenn man kleinere noch essen könnte, dies bei größeren nicht zwangsweise auch der Fall sein muss und diese größeren, belasteten Fische dann auch zurückgesetzt werden sollten, statt sinnfrei abgeknüppelt...

Davon ab:
Ich freu mich schon auf die ganzen grundsätzlich zum Angeln gesperrten Gewässer,  weil mit Sicherheit in fast jedem Gewässer inzwischen für irgendeinen Stoff der Grenzwert im Fischfleisch zu hoch zum Verzehr sein dürfte.

Dann bleiben auch den sich jetzt noch moralisch/ethisch so hochstehend vorkommenden Anglern  nur noch die Fischstäbchen - Schluss mit Angeln also, bei so geltender und von Verbänden nicht bekämpfter Definition der Rechtslage durch Tierschützer und andere Anglerfeinde..........


----------



## marlowe (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Fin schrieb:


> Schöner Brief von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus! Auch wenn wir einige Punkte hier nochmal ausdiskutieren müssen
> 
> 
> 
> Ist doch toll das du dich für aktive Sterbehilfe bei Fischen einsetzt und dich dabei auf natürlich fortpflanzende Fischarten beschränkst. Wir möchten alle das es so bleibt, *verstanden*? Da du Besatzfisch ja ablehnst, bist du sicherlich für eine Nachhaltige Art der Angelei.#h



Das klingt ja schon wie Veganersprech. Muss man sich schon dafür rechtfertigen, wenn man Fische schlachtet anstatt sie nur zum Spass zu quälen? Wem das Leben der Fische am Herzen liegt, sollte gar nicht Angeln.

Und woher willst Du meine Meinung zu Besatzfischen kennen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsche Darstellung.
> Im Text steht klar dass es um KAPITALE Raubfische geht, die als Ende der Nahrungskette höher belastet sind.
> 
> Dass also, wenn man kleinere noch essen könnte, dies bei größeren nicht zwangsweise auch der Fall sein muss und diese größeren, belasteten Fische dann auch zurückgesetzt werden sollten, statt sinnfrei abgeknüppelt...
> ...



Das hatten wir auch schon mal.  

Drohendes Angelverbot in NRW.

Dank guter Argumentation von Herrn Dr. M. dürfen wir in NRW weiter auf hoch belastete Fische angeln und diese sogar eigenverantwortlich verzehren.
Verkaufen und Verschenken ausdrücklich verboten.
Nur Eigengebrauch/Verzehr gestatt.

Ich verstehe nicht was man an Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus Stellungnahme gross negativ diskutieren  kann.
Es ist doch alles ausführlich erklärt worden.


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon wie Veganersprech. Muss man sich schon dafür rechtfertigen, wenn man Fische schlachtet anstatt sie nur zum Spass zu quälen?



Vielleicht 

Das Problem an der ganzen Kiste ist doch, dass die Jungs von NDR der Meinung sind Fische empfinden Schmerz, obwohl es wirklich viele gute und wissenschaftlich fundierte Gründe gibt daran zu zweifeln und es deshalb nur einen richtigen Weg gibt nämlich ihren.

Gegen diese "Aroganz" hat sich Arlinghaus in seinem Brief mit vielen wissenschaftlichen und ökonomischen Fakten, die im Fernsehbericht leider komplett gefehlt haben, "gewehrt". Dazu hat er auch die diverse "Denkmodelle" aufgezeigt die eigentlich nur eines zeigen sollen und zwar wie komplex und schwierig das ganze Thema ist, das es nicht ein weiß oder schwarz gibt und das es sich für viel eignet aber garantiert nicht für einen 45 Minuten Beitrag von zwei "übermotivierten" Fernsehjournalisten.

Ansonsten erreicht man in der Gesellschaft nicht das, was die beiden "Journalisten" vermutlich erreichen wollten nämlich die Abschaffung von Auswüchsen und Fehlentwicklungen, sondern es wird die Diskussion beginnen wozu man das Angeln überhaupt noch gestatten sollte wo es aufgrund der Schmerzen der Fische durch den Haken so grausam ist und es die Fische in Fischzuchten doch wesentlich "fischschonender" im Supermarkt zu kaufen gibt.

Aber darüber haben die beiden "Journalisten" und vielleicht auch einige hier im Forum überhaupt nicht nachgedacht. Wer meint, das sei völlig übertrieben dem empfehle ich mal einen Blick nach Spanien. Dort war der Stierkampf jahrhundertelang "heilig" und was ist jetzt .... Dabei ist die Tierschützerlobby deutlich kleiner und die öffentliche Meinung im Vergleich zu Deutschland wesentlich weniger "tierfreundlich".

Das einzige was man am Brief von Arlinghaus wirklich kritisieren kann ist, dass er zum einen deutlich zu lang ist und zum anderen ihm etwas der "Faden" fehlt, der den Leser durch den Text begleitet. So werden leider viele den Text entweder nicht lesen oder sind aufgrund der "Informationsfülle" und "Gedankensprünge" schlicht und ergreifend überfordert. Inhaltlich ist der das beste, was ich seit langem gelesen habe! 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier hat Arlinghaus in der Tat etwas die Spur verloren. Jedoch nicht in der (von mir blau markierten) Kernaussage.
> 
> Durch den Zwang, gefangene Fische töten zu müssen, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu kollidieren, wird in der Tat der Tod eines Lebewesens moralisch über dessen Leben gestellt.
> Töten zu müssen, um die vorhergehende Handlung des Angelns zu rechtfertigen, hat schon einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack.
> ...




1. Dr. Arlinghaus schreibt "im Grunde" gibt es zwei Typen. Er relativiert seine Vereinfachung.
2. Es bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf den verunglückten Fernsehbeitrag.
3. "Der Tod wird moralisch über das Leben gestellt."
Ja, hier wird meiner Meinung nach das Tierschutzgesetz als solches, bzw. eher die oft einseitige Interpretation (Abknüppelgebot) in Frage gestellt.
Es ist verboten, "ohne vernünftigen Grund...Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden" zuzufügen.
Das Töten eines Fisches stellt wohl einen erheblichen, nämlich tödlichen Schaden dar.
Früher: Lebender Köfi durfte nach Lippenköderung mit Einfachhaken wieder schwimmen, wenn nichts gebissen hat.
Heute: Jedesmal, wenn ich mit Köfi angele, muß ich ihn vorher töten. 

Das Argument, was ein "Kollege"  gebracht hat, man soll das Angeln aufgeben, wenn man Skrupel hat, ist schwach.

Denn: Wer besetzt auch Fischarten, die sich selbständig kaum noch vermehren?
Wer führt ehtrenamtlich Putzaktionen und auch Gewässerrenaturierung durch?
Und ganz wichtig:
Wer führt regelmäßig (mit der Angel) ein Bestandsmonitoring durch?
Angheln ist weit mehr als Fische fangen. Hege, Pflege, Bestzandsmonitoring, etc.


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsche Darstellung.
> Im Text steht klar dass es um KAPITALE Raubfische geht, die als Ende der Nahrungskette höher belastet sind.
> 
> Dass also, wenn man kleinere noch essen könnte, dies bei größeren nicht zwangsweise auch der Fall sein muss und diese größeren, belasteten Fische dann auch zurückgesetzt werden sollten, statt sinnfrei abgeknüppelt.....


Ich nehme sofort alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
Falls es konkrete Hinweise auf eine Schadstoffbelastung großer Zander in einem Gewässer gibt, muss natürlich der Angler entscheiden, ob er das gefangene kapitale Exemplar verwerten möchte. Klarer Fall von C&D.

Gibt es eigentlich Präzendenzfälle? Insbesondere welche Tiere noch essbar sind und ab welchem Alter die Belastung dann zu hoch ist.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Das eine Rechtfertigt aber noch lange nicht unsere Tierquälerei.
Wenn ich als Angler davon ausgehe das Fische Schmerz empfinden und beim Angeln leiden.
Mache ich mich lt. Tierschutzgesetz strafbar.
Gerechtfertigt wird dieses Leiden mit dem vernüftigen Grund.
Wie dieser Grund aussieht ist nirgends beschrieben.
Wenn man nun von Nahrungserwerb ausgeht, dann brauch ich erst recht nicht Angeln. Fisch gibt es in den Lebensmittelläden.
Frischen Fisch sogar direkt beim Züchter.

Toleriere ich nun den Schmerz und das Leiden der Fische? Kann ich diese Tierquälerei mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren?
Falls ja, dann muss ich mir aber auch die Beschimpfung "Tierquäler" , Vergleiche der PETA gefallen lassen und kann nicht dagegen argumentieren.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich nehme sofort alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
> Falls es konkrete Hinweise auf eine Schadstoffbelastung großer Zander in einem Gewässer gibt, muss natürlich der Angler entscheiden, ob er das gefangene kapitale Exemplar verwerten möchte. Klarer Fall von C&D.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Präzendenzfälle? Insbesondere welche Tiere noch essbar sind und ab welchem Alter die Belastung dann zu hoch ist.



Es gibt verschiedenste Untersuchungen in ganz Deutschland.
Kann man bei verschiedensten Landesbehörden im Internet abrufen.
Für wild gefangenen Fisch gibt es "leider" keine gesetzliche Obergrenze für Belastungen.
Wenn man aber das Lebensmittelgesetz, in verkehrbringen von Lebensmittel heranzieht ist fast jede Fischart min. bedenklich mit Schadstoffen belastet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das eine Rechtfertigt aber noch lange nicht unsere Tierquälerei.
> Wenn ich als Angler davon ausgehe das Fische Schmerz empfinden und beim Angeln leiden.




Hä?Sarkasmus?|kopfkrat

Fische die man kauft mussten auch "leiden"(was ja faktisch nicht geht) und ist also auch nicht "besser" als angeln.

Ich würde auch angeln wenn Fische Schmerzen empfinden könnten!

Es ist ein Millionen Jahre altes Privileg des Lebewesens am Ende der  Nahrungskette, die unter ihm stehenden Lebewesen zu fangen und zu  töten(inkl. Stress und "Leid").
Das kann auch der Mensch nicht nicht ändern - der erdgeschichtlich  betrachtet erst einen Augenblick lang da ist(und schnell wieder  verschwunden sein wird).

Wer in der Nahrungskette unten steht ist der Leidtragende und muss dafür nicht bemitleidet werden.
Bemitleiden muss man die, die ihrer Rolle im natürlichen System nicht gerecht werden und sich gegen ihre Art stellen(Tierrechtsfaschos)!

Mir völlig wurscht was andere davon halten. Ich gehe angeln mit Respekt  vor allem was da kreucht und fleucht und töte nicht aus Spaß.
Fische die nicht ins Beuteschema passen werden (respektvoll)zurückgesetzt und zum Essen bestimmte Fische entnommen.    

Tod ist für mich immer noch der Gipfel der möglichen schäden, die man einem Tier zufügen kann(vgl. TSG: "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen").
Die Chance auf Leben ist also immer höher zu bewerten!
Also steht Fische ZUrücksetzen nichtmal dem TSG entgegen.

Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund an den spitzzüngigen Ausführen von Arlinghaus rumzukritisieren. Unsere Gegener fahren weit härtere Geschütze auf.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Das Argument, was ein "Kollege"  gebracht hat, man soll das Angeln aufgeben, wenn man Skrupel hat, ist schwach.
> 
> Denn: Wer besetzt auch Fischarten, die sich selbständig kaum noch vermehren?
> Wer führt ehtrenamtlich Putzaktionen und auch Gewässerrenaturierung durch?
> ...



Das hast du aber überall. Das stille Wirken nimmt die Umwelt kaum wahr und respektiert es dementsprechend mäßig, bis überhaupt nicht. Beispiele gibt es genug.

Bestes Beispiel sind Polizisten. Wenn da ein einzelner mal überreagiert, sind alle da und sparen nicht an der Kritik an der Polizei im Allgemeinen. Das aber tagtäglich hunderte von Polizisten deutlich humaner, hilfreicher und freundlicher sind, als sie es sein müssten, wird geflisstentlich übersehen. Das zu erwähnen ist zu unwirksam in der Breite.

Den besoffenen Proll am Forellentümpel merkt sich jeder und kläfft bei Gelegenheit. Die Angler die regelmäßig Dreck aufklauben und entsorgen sind doch nicht der Rede wert. Mit so einer Story legt man im illustren Kreise der Bewegten keine Ehre ein.


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ich nehme sofort alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
> Falls es konkrete Hinweise auf eine Schadstoffbelastung großer Zander in einem Gewässer gibt, muss natürlich der Angler entscheiden, ob er das gefangene kapitale Exemplar verwerten möchte. Klarer Fall von C&D.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Präzendenzfälle? Insbesondere welche Tiere noch essbar sind und ab welchem Alter die Belastung dann zu hoch ist.



Das wird von Gewässer zu Gewässer je nach Schadstoffbelastung unterschiedlich sein. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass das Fleisch von älteren bzw. alten Fischen meist deutlich schlechter ist als das von jungen hält mich schon davon ab, solche Fische "zu verspeißen". Wenn man dann noch weis, dass bei den meisten Fischarten die größeren und damit ältern Exemplare die jenigen sind, die statistisch die beste und meiste "Brut" produzieren, sollte man schon darüber nachdenken wieviel Sinn es macht solche Fische "abzuknüpeln".


Gruß Peter


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?Sarkasmus?|kopfkrat
> 
> Fische die man kauft mussten auch "leiden"(was ja faktisch nicht geht) und ist also auch nicht "besser" als angeln.
> 
> ...



Zu Ende zitieren. Es steht im Zusammenhang.

Es war keine Kritik an Arlingaus...sondern ein Kommentar an einen Arlinghaus Kritiker.

Ansonsten sehe ich es sowie Du.
Leben vor Tod.
Wenn ich gequält werden würde, würde ich mich freuen weiter zu leben und nicht aus humanen Gründen getötet werden.
Sicherlich hat dies dann auch irgendwann eine Grenze, über Jahre aus dem Käfig gezerrt zu werden für den Spass anderer.....da wäre der Tod sicherlich in dem Moment eine Erlösung.

Jetzt könnte man noch Fragen in welchem Verhältnis das Leiden ( am Angelhaken durchs Wasser gezogen zu werden) zum anschliessenden Todeswunsch steht.


----------



## Carras (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Moinsen,

Im Kern geht es doch eingentlich darum:

Gemäß Tierschutzgesetz, darf man den Fischen keine Schmerzen oder Leiden, ohne vernünftigen Grund, zufügen.


Als Angler kann man also nur dann gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen, wenn dem Fisch, Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt werden.

Und genau hier setzt Arlinghaus u.a. auf.

Wenn die beiden Dinge wie Schmerzen oder Leiden bei Fischen, gar nicht wirklich (wissenschaftlich) bewießen sind,  kann eigentlich auch niemand das Tierschutzgesetz als Rechtsverstoß zu Grunde legen.


Dass dies in der deutschen Praxis schon anders gehandhabt wurde, ja das wissen wir. Aber ob das wirklich rechtens war oder ist,... bleibt die große Frage.


Grüßle


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Carras schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Im Kern geht es doch eingentlich darum:
> 
> ...



Nach Arlinghaus ist dies nicht Rechtens. Diese These müsste dann auf viele andere Dinge auch angewendet werden.
Was sie aber nicht wird, nur beim Angler halt. Ganz besonders in der NDR Doku.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dass sie nicht die richtige ist! :m
> 
> Dass  Textverständnis für den Durchschnittsdeutschen eher eine schwierige Disziplin ist, wurde letzens ja in einer Studie erwiesen. Es ist offensichtlich, dass auch hier einige Probleme mit dem Verständnis von Arlinghauses Text haben.
> 
> ...




Eben.

Wo zieht man die Grenze zwischen Großfisch-Puff und bspw. Vereinsgewässern, die mit Zielführung bspw. Großkarpfengewässer durch Besatz zu generieren, bewirtschaftet werden.

Größe des Gewässers ? Vereinssee oder Privatgewässer?

Was ist der moralische Unterschied ?

Warum werden C+R - Seen als rechtswidrig dargestellt, obwohl eine Schmerzfähigkeit wissenschaftlich verneint wird?

Die Argumentation schon zu Beginn hinkt jedenfalls - es sind noch andere Passagen im Text angreifbar bzw. auch von persönlicher Meinung geprägt.

Die Frage ist auch, wo man denn hin will.

Wäre die Schmerzfähigkeit wissenschaftlich widerlegt , welche Konsequenz hat das für den Umgang mit dem Lebewesen dann?

Nochmal: wo will man genau hin, welchen "Benefit" hat es, wenn Herr Professor auf seiner Meinung beharrt bzw.sie durchsetzt?

Zudem bereits früh zugestanden wurde, *dass Stress und auch Verletzung entsteht.*

Einem Wirbeltier darf nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, *LEIDEN ODER SCHÄDEN* zugefügt werden.

Der Stress und der Fangvorgang an sich *kann* zudem als Leid bzw. Schaden interpretiert werden.

Das Schmerzempfinden an sich spielt dann keine Rolle mehr.

Es bleibt rechtlich bei der gleichen Bewertung und hier ist der Einzelfall entscheidend.

Wo geht die Reise hin?

Es kann bei Widerlegung der Schmerzthese ein Good-Will gegenüber der Angelei erreicht werden - Petra bspw. die Grundlage für Anfeindungen entzogen werden - ein schönes Ziel.

Viel Glück und erfolg - Teile des Briefes sind aber auch von der Gegenseite angreifbar.

Man weiß doch auch, welchen Zweck die Reportage hatte - das verrät eindeutig auch die Titelgebung - das Interviewpartner in Auszügen eingespielt werden und sich kein Journalist - sei er auch noch so unfähig, vorgeben lässt, wie er seinen film zu gestalten habe, das dürfte auch klar sein.

Da war man evtl. zu wenig skeptisch - bzw. hatte sich mehr erhofft.

Warum werden Szenen im Film als schwer auszuhalten beschrieben, wenn keine Schmerzen empfindbar sind?

Hier dreht man sich ein wenig im Kreis ohne eine klip und klare Richtung zu verfolgen.



Im Grunde genommen müsste ein autonomer, eigener Filmbeitrag des Professors ohne Manipulationen durch einen bspw. Herrn Rau entstehen, um die Akzeptanz der Angelei bei der Bevölkerung zu erhöhen.

R.S.


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Superargument:
Vor zwei Jahren auf der Biofach (Lebensmittelmesse für Bio-Waren) am Fischstand, habe ich gefragt, wie die Fische (Lachse) denn gefangen wurden oder ob sie aus Aquakultur stammen.
Antwort sinngemäß: Sind geangelt, ist am schonendesten.
Es gibt noch Hoffnung.


----------



## uwe2855 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ich bin ehrlich richtig erschrocken, wie einige „Experten“ hier im Forum den Brief von Arlinghaus zerpflücken und zum Teil auch noch negativ bewerten.

Ich habe mir auch die lange Version dieses Briefes durchgelesen und bin ebenfalls der Meinung, das es das Beste ist was ich seit langer Zeit über die Angelfischerei gelesen habe. Zumal seine Ausführungen auch wissenschaftlich belegt sind.
Solche kompetenten Fürsprecher brauchen wir Angler ganz, ganz dringend in der medialen Welt damit wir ALLE auch in Zukunft noch unserem Hobby nachgehen können. Völlig unerheblich wo, wie und auf welche Fische wir angeln.
Es gibt sicher sehr viele positive Beispiele rund um die Angelfischerei über die man auch einen positiven Beitrag im Fernsehen senden kann. Arlinghaus hat es versucht und seine fachliche Kompetenz angeboten...leider haben die Journalisten sich in diesem Fall anders entschieden. Kann man ja nachlesen. Hoffentlich erhält er durch ein anderes Journalistenteam eine zweite Chance.
Ich angel nun schon seit über 50 Jahren, habe viel für die Fischerei getan und setze mich auch heute noch ganz intensiv dafür ein. Freue mich über jeden gefangenen Fisch und betrachte ihn als hervorragendes Lebensmittel. Klar, das er er zuvor mit einem Haken gefangen wurde und das ich ihn betäuben und töten muss. Ist mir aber lieber so. Denn wenn ich mir vorstelle wie die Fische bei dem industriellen Fischfang zu tausenden in den Netzen elendig sterben mag ich Fischstäbchen nicht wirklich. Sieht man den leckeren goldgelben Stäbchen ja auch nicht an.

Uwe


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Das Argument, was ein "Kollege"  gebracht hat, man soll das Angeln aufgeben, wenn man Skrupel hat, ist schwach.
> 
> 
> Denn: Wer besetzt auch Fischarten, die sich selbständig kaum noch vermehren?
> ...




Kurz OT.
Beim Überfliegen mußte ich grad wirklich schmunzeln über das Selbstverständnis vieler Angler, besonders das Monitoring-Argument...zum Glück wird das weder ernsthaft vom Prof, noch in der Doku in Anspruch genommen, gehört aber unbedingt hier rein

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273556&page=5


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



marlowe schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon wie Veganersprech. Muss man sich schon dafür rechtfertigen, wenn man Fische schlachtet anstatt sie nur zum Spass zu quälen? Wem das Leben der Fische am Herzen liegt, sollte gar nicht Angeln.
> 
> Und woher willst Du meine Meinung zu Besatzfischen kennen?|kopfkrat



Post|wavey:


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Es gibt demnach neben den zwei Anglertypen (die Abschlachter und die Zurücksetzer) noch einen dritten Typen, der einen Teil seiner Fänge schlachtet und einen Teil zurücksetzt. Ich persönlich kenne nur Angler des "Typen 3" und keinen der Extrempositionen.



Das sehe ich auch so, aber welche Rolle spielt das für den evtl. schmerzempfindenen Fisch? Dies würde vom Erfolg des geplanten Vorhabens abhängen bzw. vom Küchenfenster des Anglers. Oftmals ist sind die Typen 2 und 3 auch vermischt je nach "Zielfisch" und Angeltag/Jahreszeit/Lebensphase. Es geht hier also um die moralische Intention des Anglers, welche bei Typ 1 und Typ 2 evtl. einmalig oder wiederholt schmerzhaft für den Fisch(Zielfisch) bzw. die Fische(Beifänge)  (im falle des erfolges) enden kann und beim Typ 3 für den Zielfisch einmalig evtl. schmerzhaft endet. Dann dreht sich die angesprochene Problematik aber eher um "Leiden" und nicht um den "Schmerz" welcher bei allen Typen evtl. zustande kommt. Also wenn der Schmerzaspekt bewiesen wäre und man um eine Leidensfähigkeit diskutiert, also der Fisch sich daran erinnert das er beim letzten Boiliebuffet Stress & Schmerzen hatte[/QUOTE]


----------



## wutzwatz (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

So, jetzt bin ich auch durch die Langversion des Briefes durch. Ich stimme absolut mit den Inhalten überein, auch wenn ich einige Passagen eher weniger gerne lese.
Aber: Warum haben wir dieses Statement von Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus erhalten?
Weil er sich mit einer gewissen Portion Naivität in die Berichterstattung des NDR eingebracht hat. Zugegeben, mit guten Absichten, Trotzdem: Er hätte wohl nicht davon ausgehen dürfen, dass es die Medienprofis auch nur ansatzweise interessiert, eine fundierte wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung zu bekommen.
Es ging doch nur darum, die Sendezeit mit einem Thema und einer Minderheit zu besetzen, die man gut durch den Dreck ziehen kann.
Denn Eins ist auch klar: Durch seine (wohl bezahlten)  "Exclusiv-Beiträge" in Rute und Rolle hat er sich Arlinghaus klar positioniert und ist für die Öffentlichkeit "unserem" Lager zuzuordnen. 
Manche Beiträge lesen sich, als hätte sich ein Traum erfüllt und der Messias ist erschienen, andere sind hier kritischer. Mal ehrlich: Einen klaren Nachweis über Schmerz- oder Angstempfinden bei Fischen kann es nicht geben. Dazu müssten wir Fische sein, oder jemand hätte diesen Nachweis bereits erbracht.
Ansonsten ist in meinen Augen nichts passiert, ausser, dass wir auf diesem Weg die Inhalte der Forschung eines Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus erfahren haben und die finde ich schon interessant.

Diese Inhalte hatten, und haben keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt des Tierschutzgesetzes oder seiner Änderung. Leider.
Dann bleiben wir halt Naturschützer, die wir ja sowieso schon sind.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hä?Sarkasmus?|kopfkrat
> 
> Fische die man kauft mussten auch "leiden"(was ja faktisch nicht geht) und ist also auch nicht "besser" als angeln.



Man könnte aber auch alle Angelgewässer in Produktionsgewässer umwandeln. Dann trägt nur der Fischer diesen moralischen Konflikt aus und befreit uns Angler davon. Das einmalige Stress zufügen geschieht dann ausschließlich aus Verzehrgründen (wie es sich einige wünschen). Und wieviel umweltfreundlicher das doch auch noch wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Prof. Arlinghaus hat mich nochmal gebeten, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Kurzversion des Briefes in Rute und Rolle erscheint und bei www.besatz-fisch.de steht


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ich dachte immer das einstellen "fremder" Texte sei im AB "streng verboten." |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Das wurde ja vom Autor zugeschickt zum veröffentlichen, das ist redaktionell und damit erlaubt.
Und damit gut mit Offtopic...


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wird dieser Brief eigentlich außerhalb vom AB und anderen Foren irgendwo zur Kenntnis genommen? Gibt es Reaktionen?

Hier Lob oder Tadel über den Brief auszuschütten ist ja nett, aber letztlich sind 'wir' wohl gar nicht die Zielgruppe.


----------



## Knispel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wird dieser Brief eigentlich außerhalb vom AB und anderen Foren irgendwo zur Kenntnis genommen? Gibt es Reaktionen?
> 
> Hier Lob oder Tadel über den Brief auszuschütten ist ja nett, aber letztlich sind 'wir' wohl gar nicht die Zielgruppe.


 
Zur Kenntnis genommen bestimmt - aber wohl ignoriert ( Frau Dr. und ihre Spießgesellen wollen ja alles aussitzen, das haben sie jedenfall gesagt ). 
Merke : Das was der Verband sagt und tätigt stimmt, alles andere ist Ketzerei und Kontraproduktär zur Angelei ....
Äh - Frage : Wer ist denn deiner Meinung nach die Zielgruppe, die Castingmenschen bestimmt nicht ?


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wird dieser Brief eigentlich außerhalb vom AB und anderen Foren irgendwo zur Kenntnis genommen? Gibt es Reaktionen?
> 
> Hier Lob oder Tadel über den Brief auszuschütten ist ja nett, aber letztlich sind 'wir' wohl gar nicht die Zielgruppe.



Du bist aber die Zielgruppe, der hiermit Argumente an die Hand gegeben werden. 
Schreib nen Leserbrief, wenn in Deiner Zeitung blödes Zeuch geschrieben wird etc!
Genauso dann an den NDR! 

Wenn Du keinen Krach machst, dann wirst Du eben nicht gehört!


----------



## Knispel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Niedersachsen hat den Brief jetzt auch veröffentlicht !
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=129


----------



## jsfisherman (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Respekt, das nenne ich mal ne detaillierte Stellungnahme. 
Ich hab diese merkwürdige Sendung damals noch nicht mal zur Hälfte ertragen. Da kam mir diese Selbstgerechtigkeit schon hoch!! Ich für meinen Teil halte es so wie immer: Ich entnehme  Fisch (Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Forelle), setze aber generell viel mehr wieder unbeschadet zurück. Und das Karpfen und Hechte, Zander und Barsche zu annähernd 0% Schaden nehmen wenn ich sie fange und danach wieder zurücksetze kann ich bestätigen! Mir ist noch keiner wieder hochgekommen und hat sich auf den Bauch gedreht!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Wird dieser Brief eigentlich außerhalb vom AB und anderen Foren irgendwo zur Kenntnis genommen? Gibt es Reaktionen?


Insbesondere bin ich gespannt, ob sich unser Filmheld wohl soweit erniedrigt und irgendwo öffentlich antwortet |rolleyes

Sein Statement beim ihm wohlgesonnenen Jörg Strehlow war ja eher... äh... öhm... |kopfkrat ... also irgendwie ging es da um einen Film. 
Ich hab aber wohl _einen anderen_ gesehen. 
Auch hab ich wohl ein _anderes_ NDR-Forum verfolgt, als das, von dem er berichtet.


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Insbesondere bin ich gespannt, ob sich unser Filmheld wohl soweit erniedrigt und irgendwo öffentlich antwortet |rolleyes
> 
> Sein Statement beim ihm wohlgesonnenen Jörg Strehlow war ja eher... äh... öhm... |kopfkrat ... also irgendwie ging es da um einen Film.
> Ich hab aber wohl _einen anderen_ gesehen.
> Auch hab ich wohl ein _anderes_ NDR-Forum verfolgt, als das, von dem er berichtet.



Er spricht von der NDR-Doku in der Jörg Strehlow den Typ 3 C&R´ler vertritt der aus guten Gründen mal einen Fisch "released", aber auch zeigt wie ein frisch gefangener 65er waidgerecht versorgt wird. Oder er hat die Szene einfach ausversehen rausgeschnitten;+


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Es sind doch immer die gleichen die ihr Verbandsgelöbnis hier predigen,ich habe mir angewöhnt solche zu Igno.

Schon meine Uroma die 98J. alt geworden ist hat schon immer gesagt: Verachtung straft am meisten. 


#h


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Sein Statement beim ihm wohlgesonnenen Jörg Strehlow war ja eher... äh... öhm... |kopfkrat ... also irgendwie ging es da um einen Film. *



Moin, 

Das Statement von besagtem Angelguide finde ich da eher interessant; es kann ja fast von "Gut-Anglertum" gesprochen werden, wenn sich der professionelle Natur-Vernutzer dem manipulativen Angelgegner anbiedert.
Jedenfalls sucht ein "Saulus" hier ganz bewußt die Chance, um als "Paulus" wahrgenommen zu werden.

Recht naiv - oder vllt. doch ein cleverer Schachzug?

Der Schulterschluss mit dem grundsätzlichen Angel-Gegner Rau wirkt jedenfalls bizarr und....eher unglaubwürdig-vorteilsbesessen.

R.S.


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Knispel schrieb:


> Zur Kenntnis genommen bestimmt - aber wohl ignoriert ( Frau Dr. und ihre Spießgesellen wollen ja alles aussitzen, das haben sie jedenfall gesagt ).
> Merke : Das was der Verband sagt und tätigt stimmt, alles andere ist Ketzerei und Kontraproduktär zur Angelei ....
> *Äh - Frage : Wer ist denn deiner Meinung nach die Zielgruppe, die Castingmenschen bestimmt nicht ?*


Ursprünglich habe ich als einzig plausible Adressaten die berüchtigten "Angelgegner" vermutet. Die müssten den Film ja eigentlich als Ikone vor sich hertragen, mit denen könnte Arlinghaus auch über das seiner (und meiner) Meinung nach nicht existente oder zumindest wenig ausgeprägte Schmerzempfinden streiten. 

Die Verbände? Was ich von denen bisher gelesen habe, klingt ähnlich (aber kürzer) wie das was Arlingjaus sagt: Großfischpuffs gehen überhaupt gar nicht, aber eigentlich ist der Angler an sich ja gar nicht so drauf.

Letztlich kommt mir das ganze, vom Film über die diversen Kommentare von Landesverbänden bis hin zu dem Brief und natürlich die aufgeregte Forendiskussion wie eine Nabelschau vor. Außer ein paar Anglern interessiert das ganze scheinbar keinen. Sollte sich das bestigen ist es ja gut.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du bist aber die Zielgruppe, der hiermit Argumente an die Hand gegeben werden.
> Schreib nen Leserbrief, wenn in Deiner Zeitung blödes Zeuch geschrieben wird etc!


Mit Verlaub, auch wenn ich Angler bin schaffe ich es schon, einen Leserbrief zu schreiben, ohne von anderen mit Argumenten gefüttert zu werden. Das Denken habe ich noch nicht outgesourced.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, auch wenn ich Angler bin schaffe ich es schon, einen Leserbrief zu schreiben, ohne von anderen mit Argumenten gefüttert zu werden. Das Denken habe ich noch nicht outgesourced.


Na, wenn Du uns das Leben, das Universum und den ganzen Rest aus Dir selbst heraus erklären kannst.......Respekt! Mit der Antwort "42" wäre ich jetzt aber nicht zufrieden!


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du uns das Leben, das Universum und den ganzen Rest aus Dir selbst heraus erklären kannst.......Respekt! Mit der Antwort "42" wäre ich jetzt aber nicht zufrieden!


Das ist dein Problem. Du hast vergessen, die Frage klar zu formulieren! #c

Gezeichnet
deep thought


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Meinen Respekt vor der Arbeit !
Sehr interessant fand ich auch, das Verbot vom Zurücksetzen (Catch & Release) mal aus der Sicht der Fische zu betrachten !!!
Jeder Fisch wird froh darüber sein, wieder in die Freiheit entlassen zu werde, ansonsten wäre er ja ein Lämming geworden !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Nachdem ich ja vor 2 Tagen den Bundesverband und die Landesverbände über den offenen Brief informiert habe, hat der Bundesverband für seine bisherigen Verhältnisse mit 2 Überraschungen aufgewartet:

1.:
Der (VDSF)DAFV hat reagiert..
2.:
Zeitnah...

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/themen...eber-zwei-polarisierende-beitraege-zum-angeln

Auch wenn ich von dieser Dilettantentruppe (VDSF)DAFV nicht viel halte, muss man auch loben, wenn schon mal was Richtiges passiert.

Hiermit geschehen.

Im Zusammenhang mit der Sendung hier auch die Meinung von Thomas Struppe, Öffentlichkeitsreferent im (VDSF)DAFV, zu der Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken", um die es Prof. Arlinghaus hier neben dem Zeitartikel ja geht:
http://www.zeilenfischer.de/aufgefischt/meldung/trophaeenangelei.html

Arlinghaus und dessen Arbeit/Ansicht erwähnt er dabei nicht mal, dafür geht auf die anglerfeindlichen Tierrechtspositionen von Braithwaite ein ..


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Auha - da straft man mich einer "Lüge"... Habe ich niciht erwartet, dass eine Würdigung von der Seite kommt. Unverhofft kommt hoffentlich mal oft. Prima! Mit ein wenig Übung geht das aber bestimmt noch besser!!


----------



## Deep Down (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Und Sie bewegt sich doch!

Fr. Dr. kann sich anglerischen Belangen eben nicht entziehen.

Grund hierfür ist aber entgegen der bisherigen Statements der nicht mehr zu ignorierende öffentliche Druck und die Kritik von Airlinghaus! 

Immerhin wird der Inhalt als grundlegend bezeichnet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und Sie bewegt sich doch!
> 
> Fr. Dr. kann sich anglerischen Belangen eben nicht entziehen.
> 
> ...



Vergleiche dazu bisher die Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657
und den Öffentlichkeitsreferenten des (VDSF)DAFV, Thomas Struppe:
http://www.zeilenfischer.de/aufgefischt/meldung/trophaeenangelei.html

Bewegung ja - aus Überzeugung??

Und am Ende des Tages - in welche Richtung??

Aber immerhin - *daher wiederhole ich auch nochmal ausdrücklich mein Lob*:
Das erste Positive, was man vom (VDSF)DAFV berichten kann!!!!

Sollte man bei der Dilettantentruppe wider Erwarten lernfähig sein, und die alten, anglerfeindlichen VDSF und (VDSF)DAFV-Positionen nun überdenken, wär ja schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## uwe2855 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Donnerwetter,

das hat aber offensichtlich endlich auf unseren DAFV gewirkt. Na ja, bei soviel Druck, zumal Arlinghaus diese Truppe (DAFV) in seinem Brief ebenfalls, wenn auch nicht wörtlich, erwähnt hat.

Hoffentlich war das so eine Art „Initialzündung“ das endlich mal etwas im positiven Sinne passiert.
Ich glaube, da kommt noch mehr...

Was Herr Struppe bei Zeilenfischer schreibt kann ich eigentlich nur so kommentieren:
Schlimmer geht’s nimmer.

Uwe


----------



## sonstwer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hi!

Zumindest zeigt er mit seinen Zeilen recht eindeutig, daß er im Referat für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eigentlich nicht viel zu suchen hat.
Keine Qualität, nur Aufmachung, das geschreibsel.
Oder besser gesagt: ein deutliches Anzeichen operativer Hektik, das den wichtigen Inhalt vermissen lässt!

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Was Herr Struppe bei Zeilenfischer schreibt kann ich eigentlich nur so kommentieren:
> Schlimmer geht’s nimmer.
> 
> Uwe



Wird schon  seinen Grund haben, warum die Delegierten (auch vom Ex-DAV) jemand mit einer solchen Einstellung gerade für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gewählt haben..

Er ist ja sowenig wie Frau Dr. vom Himmel gefallen, dafür sind Funktionäre und Delegierte verantwortlich..

Gut, dass nun trotzdem wenigstens die Arbeit von Prof. Arlinghaus wahrgenommen und auch auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV eingestellt wurde...

Ob das aber nun ein Umschwenken in Richtung Angler und Angeln auch an Hand wissenschaftlicher Arbeiten wie von Prof. Arlinghaus  ist, oder nur ein politisches Manöver, um weiter am Ämtchen zu kleben, und wie Struppe dann die Tierrechtlerin Braithwaite anzuführen und den Prof zu "vergessen", wie auf seiner Seite, das wird die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Dank an Herr Dr. Arlinghaus für diesen klasse Text! Sachlich sauber und mit interessanten Quellenbelegen fundiert!


----------



## gründler (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Warum schreibt "der" das Andreas Kleinhaus seinen 4 Angelteich als Unternehmer eröffnet hat???

Wem juckt das???

Was bezweckt das???


Wofür dient das???


#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt ... und das offene Ende lässt den Leser den Artikel in x-beliebiger Richtung "fertig" denken. So als wärs gewollt ...

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> gelöscht, Mißverständnis ;-)



Ich wollts Dir gerade schon erklären ;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit der Sendung hier auch die Meinung von Thomas Struppe, Öffentlichkeitsreferent im (VDSF)DAFV, zu der Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken", um die es Prof. Arlinghaus hier neben dem Zeitartikel ja geht:
> http://www.zeilenfischer.de/aufgefischt/meldung/trophaeenangelei.html





uwe2855 schrieb:


> Was Herr Struppe bei Zeilenfischer schreibt kann ich eigentlich nur so kommentieren:
> Schlimmer geht’s nimmer.
> 
> Uwe





So wie ich das verstehe, schreibt der Struppe hier gar nichts, sondern werden beim Zeilenfischer größtenteils einschlägige Artikel aus der Presse zitiert, was auch unter "Über den Zeilenfischer" so nachzulesen ist.
 Hier erwähnter Artikel wurde nach meinem Verständnis von Th. Struppe am 22.9. auf Zeilenfischer lediglich unkommentiert zitiert(was man natürlich als Statement werten kann),

Die Originalquelle ist aber, wie am Ende zu lesen:

(Quelle: Die ZEIT vom 05.09.2013, Rubrik Wirtschaft, S. 28)

@Thomas

Ich bin grad wieder weg vom Mißverständnis und wiederhole das nomal, siehe oben ;-)

War jetzt selber verwirrt, aber der "Zeilenfischer" ist ja die Seite von Struppe und Konsorten und der zitierte Artikel wohl aus der Zeit, für den Struppe nicht zeichnet, oder?

Oder steh ich jetzt völlig neben der Spur?


----------



## Lazarus (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum schreibt "der" das Andreas Kleinhaus seinen 4 Angelteich als Unternehmer eröffnet hat???





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt ... und  das offene Ende lässt den Leser den Artikel in x-beliebiger Richtung  "fertig" denken. So als wärs gewollt...



Wird wohl daran liegen, dass das auch im Originalartikel in der Zeit so drinsteht, dort auch mit Ortsangabe.
Hier der Link zum Artikel in der Onlineausgabe http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei/seite-2

Der Herr Kleinhaus wird sich freuen, ist schließlich schon wieder kostenlose Werbung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> Ich bin grad wieder weg vom Mißverständnis und wiederhole das nomal, siehe oben ;-)
> 
> ...




Hier das Original aus der Zeit.
http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei

Hier das, was Struppe draus macht auf seiner Seite:
http://www.zeilenfischer.de/aufgefischt/meldung/trophaeenangelei.html

Nix zitiert, sondern klar seine Meinung in einer Zusammenfassung verpackt.

PS:
Da seit gestern der Geschäftsführer Freudenberg wieder arbeitet in der Berliner Geschäftsstelle nach Auszeit wegen Nachwuchs (Glückwunsch!!), gehe ich sogar davon aus, dass die Veröffentlichung  auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV nicht auf die Kappe Struppes geht, sondern  dass das von Freudenberg kam...

Wie gesagt, man muss sich ja nur in Erinnerung rufen, dass Frau Dr. und Herr Struppe die Antwort auf unsere Fragen zum Aktivwerden in diesen Dingen (Anzeigen, Peta, anglerfeindliche Veröffentlichungen) unterschrieben haben.

Und klar machen, dass sie da eigentlich nicht tätig werden wollen, sondern das alles ignoriert werden sollte..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier das Original aus der Zeit.
> http://www.zeit.de/2013/37/fisch-trophaee-tierquaelerei
> 
> Hier das, was Struppe draus macht auf seiner Seite:
> ...




Und ich rudere nomal zurück, grad den Originalartikel gelesen,

der Struppe behauptet zwar bei Zeilenfischer, lediglich Artikel zum Thema zu sammeln, nun hat er die Originalquelle zwar zitiert, aber ziemlich tendenziös eingekürzt bzw. umformuliert, von daher ist das wohl eher als Meinungsmache denn als Originalzitat zu werten,

alles klar, Thomas, ich hätte mich etwas umfassender mit der Quelle befassen müssen, ich lösch es jetzt aber nicht nomal sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Passt scho, wir klären ja gerne auf, siehe oben ;-))

Soll ja jeder wissen, wen seine Funktionäre und Delegierten da gewählt haben.

Umso wichtiger, dass nun der (VDSF)DAFV (warum und von wem auch immer) sich nun genötigt  sah, die erstklassige Veröffentlichung vom Prof. Arlinghaus auch auf seine Seite zu stellen..

Danke nochmal an den Prof. daher für seinen erstklassigen Artikel - ohne ihn hätten die im (VDSF)DAFV wohl weiter geschlafen und ignoriert!!!


----------



## Lommel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wir reden hier über maximal 5-10 Minuten Stress (kein Schmerz) den der Fisch vielleicht empfindet.

Und dann liest man sowas:
http://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/ti...mit-die-tiere-weniger-leiden_aid_1137721.html

Da stimmt doch die Verhältnismässigkeit schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## FH_479 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Zumindest das Schmerzthema hatte der Verband schon vorher  aufgegriffen, http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/koennen-fische-wirklich-schmerz-empfinden

Wobei natürlich die Ableitung entsprechender Handlungen fehlt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ich habe den Zeilenfischer auch immer als Sammlung fremder Veröffentlichungen begriffen, zumindest die dortige Rubrik "Aufgefischt". Die Unterschiede zwischen dem betreffenden Zeilenfischer-Text, der zwar als Zitat mit Quellenangabe kenntlich gemacht wird, und dem Original in ZEIT-ONLINE sind allerdings evident. Allerdings beruft sich Struppe auch nicht auf die Online-Ausgabe, sondern die Printausgabe vom 5.9.13. Als regelmäßiger ZEIT und ZEIT-ONLINE-Leser weiß ich, dass die Texte nicht immer identisch sind. Möglicherweise war der Artikel vom 5.9.13 ja mit demjenigen, der im Zeilenfischer zitiert wird, identisch. So fair sollte man sein.
Vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber ich unterstelle Struppe, dass er keine eigenen Ambitionen auf Meinungsmache hat. Die Zeilenfischer-Sammlung und ein ausgewiesener Fremtext wären dafür auch wirklich nicht geeignet.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Dass der DAFV so schnell reagiert und sich zumindest nicht einschränkend/ ablehnend und dann auch noch im Internet positioniert hat mich, ehrlich gesagt, überrascht. Zeigt es doch, dass der Verband wenigstens mit seiner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit etwas aus dem Hintertreffen zu kommen.
Was die "angelpolitische" Positionierung betrifft, würde ich daraus noch nicht allzu viel schlussfolgern. Dass der NDR-Bericht dem Ansehen der Anglerschaft nicht gut getan hat, wird man auch im DAFV gesehen haben. Insofern kam der offene Brief gerade recht. Ob sich aber an der Positionierung zu C&R etwas ändert, kann man dadurch eher nicht prognostizieren. Entsprechende Hinweise vermag ich jedenfalls auch nicht zwischen den DAFV-Zeilen herauszulesen. Nötig wäre es ja!


----------



## sonstwer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Lommel schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über maximal 5-10 Minuten Stress (kein Schmerz) den der Fisch vielleicht empfindet.
> 
> Und dann liest man sowas:
> http://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/ti...mit-die-tiere-weniger-leiden_aid_1137721.html
> ...



Es verstehe mich bitte niemand falsch, ich will keineswegs die industrielle Fleischproduktion in Schutz nehmen, aber die Betäubung mit Kohlendioxid (wenn sie denn RICHTIG angewendet wird) ist eine sehr sanfte Art der Betäubung.

Und bevor hier jemand nach einer Quelle für diese Behauptung fragt: Die Quelle bin ich selber!
Aus eigener Erfahrung kenne ich die Auswirkungen dieses Gases am eigenen Körper!
Atemnot tritt nicht auf! Es tritt lediglich ein leichtes Schwindelgefühl auf, das sich schnell verstärkt, dazu ein starker Harndrang, und dann fängt es auch schon an, dunkel zu werden.
Wohlgemerkt bei RICHTIGER Anwendung.

Allerdings sind in der Massenanwendung immer Fehler zu erwarten. Und jeder Fehler ist einer zu viel.
Dies kann übrigens auch jedem beliebigen Angler passieren bei dem Vorgang, seinen Fang waidgerecht zu versorgen.
Auch versierten Anglern.

Aber genug davon, wir sind hier schließlich dabei uns über die Verunglimpfung von uns Anglern in den Medien auszutauschen und uns bei Herrn Professor Doktor Arlinghaus für die wissenschaftlich fundierte Stellungnahme zu bedanken.

LG,
frank


----------



## uwe2855 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Sehe ich genau so wie Brotfisch.

Aber das ist ja eben das Schlimme: Sie reagieren nur. Nur ist es dann leider fast immer zu spät und das Kind ist dann schon längst in den Brunnen gefallen. Jammern nützt da anschließend auch nix mehr. Diese Methode war beim VdSF schon immer üblich und der DAFV setzt das (bisher) genau so fort.
Über dieses Thema schreibt sich Thomas ja schon seit Monaten die Finger wund. Aber die Truppe kommt ja einfach nicht in die Pötte. Kein Wunder, das es die Presse einfach hat uns Angler und unser Tun allgemein ins schlechte Licht zu führen. Es wehrt sich ja keiner ernsthaft. Alle krabbeln unter den Tisch und winken mit der weißen Fahne in der Hoffnung das es nicht schlimmer kommt.

Arlinghaus hat sich das nicht gefallen lassen... (die Geschichte kennen wir ja schon). Plötzlich ist jemand da, der mit völlig legalen Mitteln mächtig aufmuckt. Und das ist nicht Irgendjemand, sondern eine Person mit Sachverstand.
Und genau solche Leute brauchen wir. Unsere Gegner machen es uns doch vor! Da werden keine abwartenden Haltungen angenommen, sondern es wird aus allen Rohren scharf geschossen. Dazu auch noch mit großem Kaliber.
Deswegen meinen Respekt Herr Arlinghaus. Allein die ganze Truppe (DAFV) aufzuschrecken und unterm Tisch hervorzuholen ist schon ein (verhältnismäßig) gewaltiger Schritt vorwärts.
Nur ist leider auch damit zu rechnen das von anderer Seite her wieder scharf geschossen wird. Darauf kann man schon einmal einstellen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer die schusssichere Weste anzieht und wer die weiße Fahne schwenkt.


Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Über dieses Thema schreibt sich Thomas ja schon seit Monaten die Finger wund. Uwe



Seit JAHREN!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Deswegen meinen Respekt Herr Arlinghaus.


DITO!!!


----------



## Herbynor (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nicht alles gelesen, weil mir der Kopf jetzt brummt.
Ein Erlebnis als Angler, der ca. 60 Jahre geangelt hat, möchte ich doch zum besten geben. 
Ich hatte einen Karpfen von ca. 50cm Länge gefangen und hatte mich gewundert, warum seine  Lippen stark frisch zerschnitten waren, ca. 10 Einschnitte.
Als ich ihn dann ausgenommen hatte, hatte ich die Erklärung gefunden, im Magen waren Muschelschalenstücke und die Muscheln. Der Karpfen hatte die Muschelbänke abgeweidet und sich dabei die Lippen zerschnitten. 
Die Schalen im Magen des Karpfens hatten eine Größe von ca. 4x4 mm und waren scharfkantig.
Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus kann sich jetzt wohl jeder denken.
Wenn ich etwas essen würde, womit ich mir die Lippen zerschneide, würde ich nach dem ersten Schnitt aufhören das weiter zu essen, warum kennt wohl jeder selbst.  
Nun möchte ich es jedem selbst überlassen hieraus Schlüsse zu
ziehen oder nicht.
MfG Herby


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Wo bleibt die Entschuldigung von Rau? #c

Der ehrenvolle Weg 





wird auch als eine solche akzeptiert.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

@Herbynor
Schönes Beispiel!#6
Der Gegner Krebs soll auch nicht ohne sein!


----------



## Hawk321 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hab mir das mal alles durchgelesen und ich ziehe meinen Hut vor diesem komplexen Text!!!

Zum Thema selbst, Arlinghaus kritisiert anscheinend das C&R im Puff selbst, ein C&D lese ich eher daraus.

Die ganze Angelthematik in Deutschland ist mehr als nur lächerlich. Beinahe EU Weit ist C&R standart, ja teils sogar Pflicht! 
Gewässerpächter können sich in bestimmten Rahmen über das Landesgesetz stellen und für mich völlig absurde Regelungen bestimmen.

Arlinhaus hat durchaus Recht, nach entsprechender Interpretation ist das Angeln in Deutschland verboten. 
Erst bei einer Nahrungsknappheit oder absoluter finanziellen Not wäre eine Fischjagt erlaubt.

Doch was wird gemacht? Dieses Thema ist nicht wirklich neu, ich befürchte, es geschiet das was immer passiert NICHTS! Die behördliche Willkür bleibt bestehen und wirkliche Probleme werden nicht bekämpft.

Die da wären:
1: Echte Tierquälerei von nicht belehrbaren Anglern wie z.b. 
-Lippengriff
-Fisch ersticken lassen
-Tier am Boden zappeln lassen
-Einsatz von Chemiebomben bei den Flavours und Teigen, wo keiner weiss was drin ist
-Entnahme von Fische die KEIN Mindestmass haben

2. Übertriebene Entnahme von Weissfisch
3. Vermüllung von öffentlichen Angelülätzen wie z.b. der Rhein
4. Teils lächerliche Ausbildung in den Vorbereitungskursen zur Fischereiprüfung.

Die Liste ist lang...auffällig bestimmte Gruppen lassen sich immer wieder bei Missständen finden.

Die Lösung hierzu ist so einfach....so lange der 08/15 Pöbel denkt, Angeln ist eh nur eine Tätigkeit in der man Stundenlang mit einem Stock am Wasser sitzt und nichts sagt, so wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Das Arlinghaus unter anderen hier Stellung nimmt, wird meiner Meinung nach nur wenig bringen. 
Sein Brief ist deutlich zu lang um den Bildungsfernen Bürger nahezubringen und weiter wird ein PETA Gläubiger sich nicht die Mühe machen, hier vorbeizuschauen.

Erst wenn ein Schmierblatt wie die Bild,  einen 2 Zeiler mit bunten Bildchen veröffentlicht, wird der Großteil der Bevölkerung vielleicht kurz darüber nachdenken....mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Zoddl (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1: Echte Tierquälerei von nicht belehrbaren Anglern wie z.b.
> -Lippengriff
> ...


Schickes Avatar-Bildchen!#t

Zum Rest deines Beitrags:
|abgelehn


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Alexander.G (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

ich persönlich fand den bericht eig. ganz gut da er missstände aufdeckt, sowohl beim denken als auch beim handeln der angler,das der autor des beitrages alle angler als gedankenlose tierquäler darstellt ist meiner meinnung nach nicht der fall, ich finde er regt eher an, sein handeln am wasser zu überdenken (vill. auch nur bei mir).habe selber auch schon mist gemacht den ich so bestimmt nie wieder machen würde.

das aussagen aus dem interview zum eigennutzen verwendet werden und zusammen gesetzt werden finde ich allerdings nicht gut, von dem autor, ebenso wenig wie der beitrag in der F&F gezielt den autor vom ndr lächerlich machen soll bzw fachlich inkompetent darstellen soll.

kernaussage für mich war dabei, das man kindern einen vernünftigen umgang mit dem tier beibringen sollte/muss.

das jetzt auf die frage ob fische schmerzen empfinden nicht so wirklich eigegangen wird fand ich nicht ganz so tragisch,wissenschaft hin oder her,wer weiß das schon wenn er selber kein fisch ist ?


----------



## Heringskiller89 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ich möchte da auch mal paar Worte zu sagen und hab da mal was gemacht, ist jetzt nicht direkt an dem bericht angelegt aber ich denk trotzdem mal nachdenkenswert!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8nC4786PJo

Ich hoff ich werde nicht gleich dafür gesteinigt )


----------



## schuppe132 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Steinigen werde ich Dich wohl nicht aber auch bestimmt nicht einfach zustimmen.

Das Schmerz das bewusste Empfinden eines erst dadurch so bzw. damit eben als unangenehm empfundenen Reizes ist, sollte einem bewusst sein.

Ein Beispiel ist ein von einem Menschen verschluckter und in der Magenwand sitzender Angelhaken. Dieser löst sicherlich einen eindeutig als solchen empfundenen Schmerz aus und jegliches Hungergefühl wäre weg.

Empfindet ein Fisch dieses genau so und hat bei Verletzungen dann "Schmerzen"?  - Wohl nicht!

Ein gutes praktisches Beispiel hierfür war ein kleiner Hecht, den wir an einem Vormittag neben einem Seerosenblatt 4 x auf Tauwurm gefangen hatten. Jedesmal hatte er geschluckt und der Einzelhaken wurde am Maul abgeschnitten und der Hecht dann möglichst schonend versorgt/zurückgesetzt. Gegen Mittag hatte er dann vier Barteln.

Ich konnte es selber kaum glauben, dass ihn die Haken derart wenig beeindruckten aber offenbar war der Hunger für ihn das schlimmere Gefühl.

Sicher wird der kleine Hecht gemerkt haben, dass er an der Angel hing (er wehrte sich ja auch) aber einen nachhaltigen Schmerz (wie Menschen) konnte er offenbar nicht verspüren.




Zum Tierschutzgesetz ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass nicht nur (wie es in der Anglerwelt aber anscheinend geschieht) ein Verbot existiert, wonach bei Wirbeltieren die Zufügung unnötiger Schmerzen/Leiden untersagt ist sondern insbesondere (erste Alternative im entsprechenden Paragraphen des Tierschutzgesetzes) das Töten eines Wirbeltieres ohne vernünftigen Grund eine Straftat darstellt.

Dieses wird bei der öffentlichen Diskussion leider oft übersehen. Wird daher ein für den Fänger unverwertbarer Fisch (z.B. der bekannte 15 kg Karpfen mit moorgem Geschmack) gefangen (und besteht keine hegerische Notwendigkeit für dessen Entnahme/Beseitigung - z.B. nicht heimische Fisch) so darf dieser nicht einmal getötet und vergraben werden. 


Es ist daher in jedem Einzelfall vom Angler ein genaues Nachdenken über die aktuelle Situation und die darauf einzuleitende korrekte Reaktion gefordert. 
Wer die Sach-/Rechtslage bereits im Voraus pauschaliert kann niemals richtig handeln. Es ist daher immer und überall von jedem ein verantwortungsvolles Handeln gefordert.


----------



## moin moin (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hallo,

bin erst jetzt auf diese Doku aufmerksam geworden. Da ich mir immer gern selbst ein Bild von einem Text/Beitrag mache, suchte ich in der NDR-Mediathek. Leider ohne Erfolg. 
Hat da jemand einen Link ?


----------



## gründler (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



moin moin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin erst jetzt auf diese Doku aufmerksam geworden. Da ich mir immer gern selbst ein Bild von einem Text/Beitrag mache, suchte ich in der NDR-Mediathek. Leider ohne Erfolg.
> Hat da jemand einen Link ?


 

Die Doku ist mit einer Unterlassungsklage belegt worden,darf  nicht mehr ausgestrahlt werden.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Ist aus der Mediathek entfernt worden.
Die Ersteller des Films haben Bildmaterial verwendet wofür sie keine Erlaubnis hatten.


----------



## moin moin (10. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Danke,

damit sind meine Vermutungen leider bestätigt worden. Da hat die Fachredaktion anscheinend geschlafen. Falls es eine weitere Sendung (z.Bsp. Gegendarstellung) zu diesem Thema gibt, bitte ich euch um eine kurze Info.


nochmals Danke!


----------



## free-eagle (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



schuppe132 schrieb:


> Es ist daher in jedem Einzelfall vom Angler ein genaues Nachdenken über die aktuelle Situation und die darauf einzuleitende korrekte Reaktion gefordert.
> Wer die Sach-/Rechtslage bereits im Voraus pauschaliert kann niemals richtig handeln. Es ist daher immer und überall von jedem ein verantwortungsvolles Handeln gefordert.



Das ist bei allem Geschriebenen für mich das Fazit schlechthin.
So siehts aus.

Außerdem ist es schon ein Irrsinn, was für Erhebungen hier zum Thema Angeln und Stellungnahmen biblischer Länger (wenn auch interessant) verfasst oder scheinbar gar nötig werden. 

Ich stell mir mal einen rechtschaffenden Angler vor, der 1900 in eine Zeitmaschine gerät und plötzlich 2013 kopfschüttelnd vor solch Erhebungen und Expertisen steht. Keine Ahnung, aber ich weiß nicht - ist das alles noch normal?


----------



## Wollebre (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

_Ich stell mir mal einen rechtschaffenden Angler vor, der 1900 in eine Zeitmaschine gerät und plötzlich 2013 kopfschüttelnd vor solch Erhebungen und Expertisen steht. Keine Ahnung, aber ich weiß nicht - ist das alles noch normal?_ 

Der würde es genau machen wie ich ich und nur noch in das benachbarte Ausland fahren oder in tropische Regionen fliegen. In D habe ich schon vor viele Jahre das Angeln eingestellt.

Das Problem bei uns ist das die Menschen keine Sorgen mehr haben, dafür aber zuviel Zeit. In den Nachkriegsjahren sah das anders aus. In Amststuben oder bei den sog. Politikern scheint heute soviel Zeit vorhanden zu sein um immer neue Gesetze und Vorschriften auszudenken und zu erlassen...
Die sollten alles nur noch zwei Tage die Woche arbeiten um sich auf das Wesentliche zu beschränken. Ist doch echt seltsam das es in andere zivilisierte Länder auch geht.
Man muss heute schon fast einen RA mit ans Wasser nehmen, um nicht wegen einer eventuellen Verfehlung später eine Anzeige im Briefkasten stecken zu haben. Unabhängig wie das später juristisch ausgeht. Polizei, Staatsanwälte und Richter müssen sich dann damit dann auch noch damit herumschlagen.... Der eigene Anwalt kostet dann auch noch Kohle....
Schau mal jeder in die Fischereigesetze seines Bundeslandes. Dann kann man erahnen wie schnell man Ärger am Hals haben kann....

Persönlich möchte ich die Frage von free-eagle daher wie folgt beantworten: nein - normal ist das aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Nur da heute so gern und lange diskutiert wird, "Was ist normal"?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Ich stell mir mal einen rechtschaffenden Angler vor, der 1900 in eine Zeitmaschine gerät und plötzlich 2013 kopfschüttelnd vor solch Erhebungen und Expertisen steht. Keine Ahnung, aber ich weiß nicht - ist das alles noch normal?


Vielleicht wäre ihm aber auch das 1870 erschienene Buch "Can Fish feel Pain" von Henry Cholmondeley-Pennell geläufig. Über manche Dinge hat man sich nämlich schon vor langer Zeit Gedanken gemacht!


----------



## free-eagle (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ihm aber auch das 1870 erschienene Buch "Can Fish feel Pain" von Henry Cholmondeley-Pennell geläufig. Über manche Dinge hat man sich nämlich schon vor langer Zeit Gedanken gemacht!



Das hast du jetzt aber sicher erst ergoogeln müssen - sag mir nicht das du das "natüüürlich" kanntest ?... oder doch |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt aber sicher erst ergoogeln müssen - sag mir nicht das du das "natüüürlich" kanntest ?... oder doch |kopfkrat|rolleyes


Ich hab's im Schrank stehen. Mein Großvater hat mir seine umfangreiche und teilweise sehr kostbare Sammlung an Angelbüchern vererbt!


----------



## free-eagle (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

na dann, Hut ab. W äre vielleicht interessant, ob die Thesen / Antworten von damals noch dem heutzutage gewonnenen Erkenntnissen entsprechen. Vielleicht wird man die Frage eigentliche Frage ja nie wirklich beantworten können...?

Dennoch glaube ich, wurde damals nicht alles so breit getreten wie es heute der Fall ist. 

Es gibt für alles Grenzen und ein gesunder Menschenverstand kann selbst genau erkennen, wie weit man sein Handeln vertreten kann und sich dabei auch im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen.

Aber was helfen denn die ganzen Litaneien dazu?
Ich finde es übertrieben. 

Moralisch verkommene oder zumindest verantwortungslose Menschen wird es immer geben, aber eben auch diejenigen die nachdenken und korrekt reagieren - und das auch ohne die ganzen tausenden Expertisen hierzu.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



free-eagle schrieb:


> Ich stell mir mal einen rechtschaffenden Angler vor, der 1900 in eine Zeitmaschine gerät und plötzlich 2013 kopfschüttelnd vor solch Erhebungen und Expertisen steht. Keine Ahnung, aber ich weiß nicht - ist das alles noch normal?



Im Angelabsurtistan D anno 2013 schon...:m

Hier ticken die Uhren halt anders bis rückwärts..selbst bei den offiziellen Vertretern der Anglerschaft..


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*



free-eagle schrieb:


> na dann, Hut ab. W äre vielleicht interessant, ob die Thesen / Antworten von damals noch dem heutzutage gewonnenen Erkenntnissen entsprechen. Vielleicht wird man die Frage eigentliche Frage ja nie wirklich beantworten können...?


Vielleicht nur mal den Schlußsatz:
_"Fish, then, i repeat, as well as the baits commonly used in catching them, have no capacity for feeling pain in the sense in which we are conscious of it; that is my sincere conviction, arrived at after some thought and a good many opportunities of judging; and i hope the facts and arguments on which i have reached that conclusion will carry the same conviction to the minds of my brother fishermen, and thus enable them to enjoy their sport without compunction."_


----------



## Ossipeter (12. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Danke! Leider fehlt der Button!


----------



## ingo39 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief ...*

ein großes Dankeschön für diesen schönen Artikel. Besonders überzeugend ist für mich die Aufforderung an die Verhaltensforscher(innen) die These "Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz" experimentell zu widerlegen. Das ist doch eine klar umrissene Aufgabe. Wir sagen also: Bis dahin....

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung: Sollte ein Fisch Schmerz empfinden, so würde er sich ohne Widerstand rauskurbeln lassen (auf alle Fälle beim 2. Mal...). Das wird nicht beobachtet!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## NedRise (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Hi,

zu meiner Schande muss ich zugeben dass, ich erst jetzt den Brief von Dr. Arlinghaus gefunden und gelesen habe.

Macht richtig Spass beim lesen und gibt eine menge Argumente in die Hand für jegliche Diskussion.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

An uns liegts nicht, wir veröffentlichen sowas immer gleich, wenn wirs kriegen ;-))


----------



## rippi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

Der Brief wäre vielleicht besser gekommen, wenn es ein Fax gewesen wäre! Denn so hat er ja nix gebracht.


----------

